# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  HS: Ratikka on matkustusmuodoista kallein

## ess

"Pääkaupunkiseudun joukkoliikenteen eri kulkuvälineisiin palaa selvästi erilaiset summat rahaa.

Kulkumuotojen edullisuutta voidaan verrata esimerkiksi laskemalla, kuinka paljon yksi matkustajapaikka maksaa kilometriä kohden. Helsingin seudun liikenne on laskenut viime vuoden lukuja, ja niiden perusteella selvästi kalleimmaksi kulkumuodoksi päätyi raitiovaunu.

Yksi matkustajakilometri ratikassa maksoi 0,53 euroa. Halvimmin matkalaiset kulkivat lähijunalla, jossa kilometri taittui yhdeksän sentin hinnalla. Metron matkustajakilometri maksoi puolestaan 0,12 euroa ja bussin 0,23 euroa.

Raitiovaunuliikenteen hintavuutta selittää se, että raitioliikenne on herkkä häiriöille ja muuta liikennettä hitaampaa.

Jos edullisuutta mitataan matkustajamäärillä, tulee edullisimmaksi kulkumuodoksi metro. Tällöin tarkastellaan sitä, minkä verran kustannuksia kertyy yhtä kyytiin nousijaa kohden. Tässä vertailussa ratikka on kakkosena, lähijuna kolmosena ja bussi viimeisenä."

http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...oista_kallein/

Henkilöauto on ilmeisesti matkustusmuotona täysin ilmainen. Laadukkaan oloista journalismia.

----------


## 339-DF

Ihan yhtä laadukasta kuin Hesarilla aina.

Tuosta on myös näppärästi unohtunut se, että metro tarvitsee myös asemat, ja niiden asemien aukipito eli siivous, valaistus, järjestyksenvalvonta ym ylläpitö maksaa melkoiset summat rahaa, melkein yhtä paljon kuin koko metroliikenne. Niin että kyllä se metro on yhtä nousijaa kohden kalliimpi kuin ratikka. Onkohan peräti kalliimpi kuin bussi?

Lisäksi hauskaa on näiden jutujen jatkuva ristiriitaisuus. HS ilmoittaa, että halvin matkustajakilometri on lähijunassa, ja HSL valittaa, että lähijunaliikenne on niin kallista.

----------


## petteri

Tuossa on metron 0,12 euroa per matkustaja-km hinnassa käsittääkseni mukana kaikki metron ylläpitokustannukset, myös infra. Ilman infrakuluja metron matkustajakilometrin hinta oli 0,06 euroa / km.

Lähijunien infrakustannuksista on mukana vain osa, kun suuri osa menee ratahallintokeskuksen budjetista. Tuosta syystä lähijunat näyttävät liikennöiintikuluiltaan metroa halvemmilta.

----------


## Antero Alku

Oikeampi otsikko olisi: _Liikkuminen kantakaupungissa on kaikkein kalleinta_. Ja meillä ratikka toimii vain siellä, mutta on ainoa keino jolla asia pystytään hoitamaan. Jos koko ratikkaverkko olisi korvattu busseilla ja metrolla, se vasta kalliiksi tulisikin. Samoin kävisi metrokin kovin kalliiksi, jos kalliit liityntäliikenteen bussilinjat korvattaisiin vielä kalliimmalla metrolla.

Tällaiset jutut ovat samaa tasoa kuin kehua sitä, miten lämmityskustannukset ovat alhaiset kesällä, joten kesä on kaikkein edullisin vuodenaika ja niinpä talvi tulisi korvata kesällä. (Jos vertauksien ja sarkaismin ymmärtäminen on vaikeata, avaan tähän: kesä = metro = hyvä, talvi = ratikka = huono. Jutun mielikuvamuokkauksen tavoite: metron rakentaminen ja lisääminen on hyvä asia hinnasta riippumatta, raitiotiet ovat pahoja, niitä ei pidä laajentaa.)

Antero

----------


## sehta

"Metro ja lähijuna ovat matkustajakilometriä kohden selvästi halvempia kuin bussiliikenne. Asia selviää Helsingin seudun liikenteen (HSL) vuoden 2009 yksikkökustannuksista.

Metron matkustajakilometri maksoi 0,12 euroa, mikä on noin puolta vähemmän kuin bussilla. Lähijunan kilometri kustansi vielä vähemmän kuin metron, 0,09 euroa.

Kallein kilometri oli raitiovaunuilla, joilla se maksaa yli 50 senttiä. Raitioliikenne on herkkä häiriöille, ja se on liikenteen ja tiheiden pysäkkivälien vuoksi muita liikennemuotoja hitaampaa.

Raitioliikenteen tuotto nousijaa kohti on kuitenkin hyvä. Ratikalla keskimatkan pituus on lyhyt, nousijoita on paljon ja lipputulokertymä on suuri ajettuihin kilometreihin nähden.

HSL:n mukaan bussiliikenne kannattaa muuttaa raideliikenteeksi, mikäli raitioliikenteellä voidaan korvata useita samalla suunnalla liikennöiviä bussilinjoja. Toisaalta esimerkiksi yöliikenteen järjestäminen junilla bussien sijaan olisi kallista."

http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/espoo/uutis..._edullisempaa/

Tämä juttu on siis HS:sta ja pohjaa samoihin laskelmiin. Panoitukset ovat erilaisia. En nyt ehdi tarkastaa asiaa, mutta ikään kuin eri tahot HSL:ssä olisivat laatineet lehdistötiedotteet ja molemmista sitten tehty jutu HS:iin.

----------


## j-lu

> Tämä juttu on siis HS:sta ja pohjaa samoihin laskelmiin. Panoitukset ovat erilaisia. En nyt ehdi tarkastaa asiaa, mutta ikään kuin eri tahot HSL:ssä olisivat laatineet lehdistötiedotteet ja molemmista sitten tehty jutu HS:iin.


Tuskin asiasta kahta tiedotetta on. Espoon uutinen on STT:n, pk-seudun uutisessa ei näy lähdettä, joten kait se on Hesarin omaa tuotantoa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Espoon uutinen on STT:n, pk-seudun uutisessa ei näy lähdettä, joten kait se on Hesarin omaa tuotantoa.


Jotenkin minusta tuntuisi, että HS on ottanut tässä asenteellisen ja STT neutraalin otteen. Voikohan se olla mahdollista?

----------


## Timppak

> Oikeampi otsikko olisi: _Liikkuminen kantakaupungissa on kaikkein kalleinta_. Ja meillä ratikka toimii vain siellä, mutta on ainoa keino jolla asia pystytään hoitamaan. Jos koko ratikkaverkko olisi korvattu busseilla ja metrolla, se vasta kalliiksi tulisikin. Samoin kävisi metrokin kovin kalliiksi, jos kalliit liityntäliikenteen bussilinjat korvattaisiin vielä kalliimmalla metrolla.
> 
> Tällaiset jutut ovat samaa tasoa kuin kehua sitä, miten lämmityskustannukset ovat alhaiset kesällä, joten kesä on kaikkein edullisin vuodenaika ja niinpä talvi tulisi korvata kesällä. (Jos vertauksien ja sarkaismin ymmärtäminen on vaikeata, avaan tähän: kesä = metro = hyvä, talvi = ratikka = huono. Jutun mielikuvamuokkauksen tavoite: metron rakentaminen ja lisääminen on hyvä asia hinnasta riippumatta, raitiotiet ovat pahoja, niitä ei pidä laajentaa.)
> 
> Antero


Näitä ketjuja on kyllä hauska lukea, kun ratikkapuolue yrittää kerta toisensa jälkeen selittää mustaa valkoiseksi ja ratikkaa ainoaksi ratkaisuksi joka tilanteeseen.

Kummasti ne bussien kustannuksetkin vain ovat paljon halvemmat vaikka niitä liikkuu myös samassa kantakaupungissa kuin ratikoitakin. Bussien katuja kuluttavaa vaikutusta ei oltu hinnoissa otettu huomioon, mutta pläräämällä HSL:n julkaisua liikenteen yksikkökustannuksista 2009, mihin tämä artikkelikin perustunee, niin sain laskettua pikaisesti että jos 1/3 katujen kunnossapitorahoista laitetaan bussien harteille, niin se lisää 3 sentillä tuota bussin kustannusta. Siltikin se on puolet halvempaa kuin ratikka. Toki olet oikeassa, ettei liityntälinjoille kannata metroa rakentaa, mutta ei kannata ratikkaakaan kovin monelle, joten ihan turhaa saivartelua. Ja artikkelissakin mainitaan että bussi kannattaa korvata ratikalla jos saadaan useampi bussilinja yhdistettyä., eli saadaan enemmän matkustajia jolloin ratikkakin alkaa kannattamaan suuremman kapasiteettinsa vuoksi.

----------


## j-lu

> Jotenkin minusta tuntuisi, että HS on ottanut tässä asenteellisen ja STT neutraalin otteen. Voikohan se olla mahdollista?


No kyllä mä näkisin, että ilman foliohattua voi väittää Hesarilla olevan tietyn linjan (raide)joukkoliikennekysymyksissä ja että tämä uutinen sopii aiempien uutisten jatkumoon. 

Joskaan en hirveän yllättynyt olisi, jos HSL:n tiedotekin jättäisi toivomisen varaa lukujen auki selittämisen suhteen. Ei siinäkään puljussa mitenkään intohimotonta ole tuo suhtautuminen liikennevälineisiin. Joka tapauksessa, omenoita päärynöihin jne.

----------


## 339-DF

> ...sain laskettua pikaisesti että jos 1/3 katujen kunnossapitorahoista laitetaan bussien harteille, niin se lisää 3 sentillä tuota bussin kustannusta. Siltikin se on puolet halvempaa kuin ratikka.


Tarkoitatko, että noin laskien kahden bussin liikenne (kokopäivävuoro) maksaa saman verran kuin yhden raitiovaunun? Jos tuo pitää paikkansa, niin sittenhän tilanne on oikein onnellinen. Eli rv-liikenne on suurin piirtein samanhintaista kuin bussiliikenne, kunhan vaan huolehditaan siitä, että käyttöasteetkin on samat.

Sehän on itsestäänselvää, että yhden ratikan liikuttelu maksaa aina enemmän kuin yhden bussin liikuttelu. Siksi ratikka ei sovi vaikkapa bussin 24 korvaajaksi sellaisenaan, eikä oikein minkään muunkaan helsinkiläisen bussilinjan korvaajaksi. Mutta ei sellaista kyllä yleensä koskaan esitetäkään missään, mitä nyt HKL:n aikaan kustannusraporteissa oli ihan absurdi vertailu bussilinjan 18 muuttamisesta 1:1 ratikaksi, mutta se nyt ehkä paljastikin loppujen lopuksi jotain aivan muuta kuin mikä oli tarkoitus.

Itsestäänselvää lienee, että bussien muuttamisen ratikaksi pitää tapahtua kokonaisuuksia ja linjanippuja (=liikennesuuntia) tarkastelemalla, niin kuin nyt vaikka 14, 14B ja 18, joka näyttäisi kannattavalta ratikkalinjana. No, lopullinen totuus vaatii vielä lisää tutkimista, mutta alustavasti näin.

Myös linja 9 on lopputilanteessa bussien 17 ja 23 yhdistelmä, ja käynnissä oleva tynkävaihe lie kalliimpi kuin pelkkä bussi 17 oli, tosin matkustajia (lue: lipputuloja) se ysiratikka kerää jostain syystä puolitoista kertaa sen mitä bussi aikanaan pidemmällä reitillä keräsi, mikä toki kompensoi.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 20:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 19:43 ----------




> No kyllä mä näkisin, että ilman foliohattua voi väittää Hesarilla olevan tietyn linjan (raide)joukkoliikennekysymyksissä ja että tämä uutinen sopii aiempien uutisten jatkumoon.


Joo, tähän vois vastata että +1.

Aiheeseen liittyen oli mielenkiintoista lukea toimittaja Kimmo Oksasen juttu HS 23.11.2010 Laajasalon ratikasta. Oksanen tietysti on profiloitunut lähinnä Romanian kerjäläisromanien voimakkaana puolustajana, mutta hyvin hän on omaksunut myös HS:n (raide)joukkoliikennelinjan. Jutussa kun puhutaan Laajasalon ratikasta konditionaalissa, otsikkoa myöten, ja sanotaan mm. "Tämä lienee se raitiovaunun reitti, jota pitkin Laajasalon asukas... []... Näin tuntuu uskovan projektinjohtaja J.T. Helsingin kaupungin..."

Ei edellytä kovinkaan kummoista medianlukutaitoa, jotta saa selville, että toimittaja pitää koko Laajiksen ratikkaa erittäin epävarmana eikä itse usko sen toteutumiseen.

Sen sijaan vastaavat jutut jostain vuosikymmenten päässä häämöttävistä metrohankkeista kirjoitetaan sävyyn, josta saa käsityksen että se metro on tulossa ihan just kohta ilman mitään kysymysmerkkejä tai varauksia, kun taas todellisuudessa toteutuminen voi olla äärimmäisen epävarmaa eikä mitään päätöksiä ole (toisin kuin Laajasalon ratikasta, josta sentään on valtuuston aiepäätös olemassa).

Niin että minusta HS harjoittaa sellaista mielikuvamuokkausta, joka ei ole suotavaa luotettavalle ja puolueettomana itseään pitävälle sanomalehdelle.

Ja sanottakoon nyt vielä, että tämä mielikuvamuokkaus ei suinkaan rajoitu ainoastaan joukkoliikenneasioihin, onhan niitä esimerkkejä muistakin aihepiireistä vaikka kuinka paljon.

----------


## Compact

> Ihan yhtä laadukasta kuin Hesarilla aina.


Toi on yksi hyvä pointti itselle lopettaa HeSan kestotilaaminen muutaman vuoden kuluttua, kun sen hörinät ei enää koske itseä mitenkään...

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Oikeampi otsikko olisi: _Liikkuminen kantakaupungissa on kaikkein kalleinta_.


Mutta vielä parempi otsikko olisi _Liikkuminen kantakaupungissa on halvinta_. Kantakaupungissa nimittäin matkat ovat lyhyempiä, joten ne tulevat halvaksi huolimatta siitä, että kilometrikustannukset ovat korkeampia. Siksihän raitioliikenne melkein kattaa kulunsa, toisin kuin esimerkiksi bussit (*). Tai yksityisautoilu.

Muistinvaraisesti: työmatka kantakaupungissa on 2,3km, pääkaupunkiseudulla keskimäärin 8km ja kehyskunnissa 15km. Liikenne tulee sitä halvemmaksi, mitä vähemmän sitä tarvitaan.

Tämän vuoden yksikkökustannusvertailusta on muuten

(*) tämänvuotisella  raportilla ei enää voi tehdä suoria vertailuja, koska liput ovat kovin eri hintaisia. Mutta ennen ratikat lähes selvisivät nousuihin suhteutetulla osuudellaan lipputuloista. Kaipa tuon saisi laskettua, kun kaivaisi eri lipputyyppien määrät jostain. Sen verran monimutkaiseksi kyllä menee, etä soisi HSL:n laskevan ja julkaisevan kannattavuuslukuja suoraan (vai julkaistaanko niitä jo ja ne ovat vaan menneet ohi silmieni?)

----------


## Antero Alku

> Näitä ketjuja on kyllä hauska lukea, kun ratikkapuolue yrittää kerta toisensa jälkeen selittää mustaa valkoiseksi ja ratikkaa ainoaksi ratkaisuksi joka tilanteeseen.


Ja sinulla puurot ja vellit menevät sekaisin ihan yrittämättäkin. Et ymmärrä, että bussiliikenne keskustassa on kalliimpaa kuin esikaupunkilinjoilla. Etkä näytä ymmärtävän sitä, että laskettaessa kustannuksia paikkakilometriä kohden bussin, ratikan ja junan erisuuret paikkamäärät per yksikkö on jo otettu huomioon. Eli kahden bussilinjan paikkakustannus ei ole 2 x yhden linjan vaan se on ihan sama.

Ei tässä muuta mustaa valkoiseksi kuin toimittaja ja jutun lukija, joka ei ymmärrä ymmärtämättömän toimittajan jutusta yhtään mitään. Mutta on kai todettava, että joillekin on ylipääsemättömän vaikeata ymmärtää asioita, joita ei tahdo ymmärtää.

Aivan oikeasti joukkoliikenteen palvelu on olemassa vain pysäkillä ja joukkoliikenteen kustannusten muodostaminenkin näyttää korreloivan varsin hyvin pysäkkien (tai pysähdysten) määrään, kun lasketaan palvelun kustannusta tarjottua matkustajapaikkaa kohden. Tämä tulos tulee HKL:n itsensä ilmoittamista kokemusperäisistä kustannustiedoista. Olen selvittänyt asian tällä nettisivullani, jota en suinkaan linkkaa täällä ensimmäistä kertaa.




> Kummasti ne bussien kustannuksetkin vain ovat paljon halvemmat vaikka niitä liikkuu myös samassa kantakaupungissa kuin ratikoitakin.


Onhan sekin niin kummallista, että maantieajossa auto kuluttaa ja kuluu vähemmän kuin kaupunkiajossa. Autojen kulutus on opittu kertomaan kuluttajille erikseen kaupunki- ja maantieajosta jo vuosia sitten, mutta joukkoliikenteessähän tämä ei tietenkään ole tarpeen. Kun lukee itse raporttia, niin näyttää siltä, että eri alueiden bussiliikenteen kustannuksia on kyllä eritelty, mutta suoraan ei ole esitetty vaunu- tai paikkakilometrikustannuksia ja mikä tärkeintä, Helsingin keskustaa eli raitioliikenteen toiminta-aluetta ei ole eritelty lainkaan.

Eivätkä ne bussien kustannukset näytä olevan ollenkaan halvempia, vaan keskimäärin noin 2-kertaiset ratikkaan nähden, sillä...




> Mutta vielä parempi otsikko olisi _Liikkuminen kantakaupungissa on halvinta_. Kantakaupungissa nimittäin matkat ovat lyhyempiä, joten ne tulevat halvaksi huolimatta siitä, että kilometrikustannukset ovat korkeampia. Siksihän raitioliikenne melkein kattaa kulunsa, toisin kuin esimerkiksi bussit (*). Tai yksityisautoilu.


Niin, voisi kysyä, miksi HSL ei tiedota siitä, mihin perustuu sen toiminnan rahoitustarve. Eli lipputulojen ja kustannusten erosta. Sillä itse raportissa on kyllä selvitetty eri liikennemuotojen liikennöintikustannus (siis ei radan ylläpitoa mukana) per nousu. Ratikalla kustannus on 0,78 , bussilla 1,47  ja metrolla 0,39 . Bussiliikenne siis maksaa tuplasti ratikkaan nähden.

Ratikka ja metro toimivat vain Helsingin lipputaksa-alueella, joten niiden suhteen on hyvä verrata lipputuloja ja kuluja. Lipputulo per nousu lienee jossain 0,75  luokassa (en tarkistanut), joten ratikka kattaa edelleen kulunsa lipputuloilla. Metron kohdalla radan ja asemien kustannus (kulkumuotokustannus) ei raportista selviä, mutta se on suunnilleen yhtä paljon kuin itse liikennöinti, joten ratikka ei ole näin laskien yhtään metroa huonompi.

Edelliseen on toki todettava, ettei eri välineiden tulonmuodostus ei mene ihan niin suoraviivaisesti kuin jakamalla lipputulot vain nousuiksi. Kuluttajan ostama palvelu on matka, joka voi koostua yhdestä tai useammasta noususta. Siten joka noususta ei saada samaa lipputuloa, vaan vaihtonousuista vähemmän.




> Tämän vuoden yksikkökustannusvertailusta on muuten


Jokin jäi vissiin kesken?

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Ratikka ja metro toimivat vain Helsingin lipputaksa-alueella, joten niiden suhteen on hyvä verrata lipputuloja ja kuluja. Lipputulo per nousu lienee jossain 0,75 € luokassa (en tarkistanut), joten ratikka kattaa edelleen kulunsa lipputuloilla. Metron kohdalla radan ja asemien kustannus (kulkumuotokustannus) ei raportista selviä, mutta se on suunnilleen yhtä paljon kuin itse liikennöinti, joten ratikka ei ole näin laskien yhtään metroa huonompi.


Kyllä raportista löytyy sekä metron että ratikan kulkumuotokustannukset sivulta 15. Ratikankin kulkumuotokustannukset ovat yli 40% liikennöintikustannuksista, joten kulkumuotokustannusten kanssakin laskettuna ratikka on nousua kohden selvästi metroa kalliimpi.

HKL:n vuoden 2009 toimintakertomuksen mukaan Helsingin sisäisiä matkoja tehtiin 227,6 miljoonaa ja lipputulot (alv 0) olivat 115,6 miljoonaa, keskimääräinen lipputulo / matka siis reilut 50 senttiä.

----------


## teme

> Aiheeseen liittyen oli mielenkiintoista lukea toimittaja Kimmo Oksasen juttu HS 23.11.2010 Laajasalon ratikasta. Oksanen tietysti on profiloitunut lähinnä Romanian kerjäläisromanien voimakkaana puolustajana, mutta hyvin hän on omaksunut myös HS:n (raide)joukkoliikennelinjan. Jutussa kun puhutaan Laajasalon ratikasta konditionaalissa, otsikkoa myöten, ja sanotaan mm. "Tämä lienee se raitiovaunun reitti, jota pitkin Laajasalon asukas... []... Näin tuntuu uskovan projektinjohtaja J.T. Helsingin kaupungin..."
> 
> Ei edellytä kovinkaan kummoista medianlukutaitoa, jotta saa selville, että toimittaja pitää koko Laajiksen ratikkaa erittäin epävarmana eikä itse usko sen toteutumiseen.


Jotain tolkkua tähän mediakriitiikkin jooko? Tää foorumi on foliohattuisempi kuin joku homma, ja ne elää ihan omassa todellisuudessaan. Oksanen kirjoitti mitä mainioimman siltaa puoltavan kolumnin Kruunuvuoren silloisesta tunnelista (mieleen jäänyt fraasi "raikas oksennuksen tuoksu tunkkaisen meri-ilman sijaan"  :Smile:  ) ja myöhemmin lupasi hakea Bogomolofille kankaan hameeseen joka päällä Bogo on luvannut kävellä sillan yli jos se koskaan rakennetaan.

----------


## Timppak

> Ja sinulla puurot ja vellit menevät sekaisin ihan yrittämättäkin. Et ymmärrä, että bussiliikenne keskustassa on kalliimpaa kuin esikaupunkilinjoilla.


Toki ymmärrän, mutta tilastoissa tätä eroa ei ole kuin muutamia senttejä kun taas ratikalla se on edelleen tuplasti kalliimpaa. Nousukustannukset olivat ratikalla halvempia koska ratikoiilla matkustetaan vain lyhyitä matkoja, tosin metrolla kustannus oli tätäkin pienempi. Tähän tietysti huudetaan kovaan ääneen, että metromatkustajan pitää käyttää myös bussia, ehkä jonkun jopa tarvitseekin. Vielä kun näkisi sellaisen ratikkaverkon metron korvaajana, missä ei kenenkään tarvitsisi käyttää liityntäbussia ja etenkin sen kustannukset  :Very Happy: 




> Aivan oikeasti joukkoliikenteen palvelu on olemassa vain pysäkillä ja joukkoliikenteen kustannusten muodostaminenkin näyttää korreloivan varsin hyvin pysäkkien (tai pysähdysten) määrään, kun lasketaan palvelun kustannusta tarjottua matkustajapaikkaa kohden. Tämä tulos tulee HKL:n itsensä ilmoittamista kokemusperäisistä kustannustiedoista. Olen selvittänyt asian tällä nettisivullani, jota en suinkaan linkkaa täällä ensimmäistä kertaa.


Onko joku jossain väittänyt että palvelua olisi muuallakin kuin pysäkeillä? Omiin mielipiteisiin linkkaaminen ei tee omista mielipiteistä yhtään sen virallisempia, vaikka niitä kuinka linkittäisi moneen kertaan. Valitsemalla omiin tarkoituksiin sopivat taulukot ja esittämällä ne vakuuttavasti sekä lisäämällä omia haaveita joukkoon saadaan toki kivan näköisiä sivuja, mutta onko niillä jotain tekemistä todellisuuden kanssa?

----------


## teme

> Toki ymmärrän, mutta tilastoissa tätä eroa ei ole kuin muutamia senttejä kun taas ratikalla se on edelleen tuplasti kalliimpaa.


Mistäköhän sä tämmöisen tiedon olet löytänyt?

Otetaan esimerkiksi h55 joka ajaa ratikkamaisessa ympäristössä. Linjan pituus on 9 - 10 km, ajoaika 35 - 40 minuuttia, eli ratikkamaiset 15km/h. Kaksiakselisia on linjalla 5 kokopäivä ja 2 ruuhkavuoroa. 

Suurinpiirtein sama kalusto on linjalla h77 joka on tyypilllinen suora lähiölinja, ruuhkavuoroja on yksi enemmän. h77 pituus on noin 17km ja ajoaika noin 30 minuuttia, eli keskinopeus n. 35 km/h. 

Linjoilla on käytännössä sama määrä vuoroja eli ne maksaa ihan saman verran, vuoroväli on kummallakin 15 päivällä, 77 10 min ja 55 12min ruuhkassa. Tiheämmän ruuhkavuorovälin huomioonottaen 77 ajaa lähes kaksi kertaa enemmän kilometrejä samalla rahalla. Onko se että 55 maksaa enemmän per paikkakilometri bussiliikenteen ominaisuus?

55 tosin poikkeaa siinä mielessä vastaavista ratikoista että sillä on nousuja alle 5000, eli saman verran kuin bussilla 77.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 8:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 7:57 ----------

Lisätään muuten että 55 on aika hyvin verrannollinen kutosen ratikkaan. Reitti on pitkälti sama, hännissä on kummallakin minusta aikalailla vastaavasti matkustajapotentiaalia. Nopeus on samaa luokkaa, kutonen taitaa olla vähän hitaampi. Ero on vain siinä että 55 on 4 500 nousua päivässä ja kutosella 17 500. Virallinen totuus lienee että tämä johtuu ihan vaan siitä että kutosen vuoroväli (8/10) on parempi kuin 55 (12/15). HSL:n kannattaisikin markkinoida tätä tutkimustulosta, ihan vaan 30% parannus vuoroväliin tuo neljä kertaa enemmän matkustajia.  :Smile:

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Jokin jäi vissiin kesken?


Jep, tekstin deletointi  :Smile: 

Oleellinen pointti päätyi sitten sinne tähden taakse, eli että pitäisi laskea myös kannattavuuksia, eikä vain kuluja.




> HKL:n vuoden 2009 toimintakertomuksen mukaan Helsingin sisäisiä matkoja tehtiin 227,6 miljoonaa ja lipputulot (alv 0) olivat 115,6 miljoonaa, keskimääräinen lipputulo / matka siis reilut 50 senttiä.


Sisältääkö tuo lipputulot jonkun osuuden seutulippujenkin tuloista? Niillähän tehdään runsaasti vaihtoja Helsingin sisäiseen liikenteeseen. Sinänsä tuskin muuttaa nousukohtaista tuloa kuin sentillä tai parilla.

----------


## kuukanko

> Sisältääkö tuo lipputulot jonkun osuuden seutulippujenkin tuloista?


HKL:n vielä ollessa liikenteen tilaajaorganisaatio taisi olla niin, että matkakorttilataukset Helsingissä laskettiin HKL:n lipputuloiksi.

----------


## 339-DF

> Linjoilla on käytännössä sama määrä vuoroja eli ne maksaa ihan saman verran, vuoroväli on kummallakin 15 päivällä, 77 10 min ja 55 12min ruuhkassa. Tiheämmän ruuhkavuorovälin huomioonottaen 77 ajaa lähes kaksi kertaa enemmän kilometrejä samalla rahalla. Onko se että 55 maksaa enemmän per paikkakilometri bussiliikenteen ominaisuus?


Paljon paremmat tilastot saisi jo ihan sillä, että HSL jakaisi bussit muutamaan kategoriaan. HKL:llä oli aikanaan, ainakin vielä 90-luvun alussa, käsite kantakaupungin bussilinjat. Siihen kuului suurin piirtein 13-24+33+55. Olisikin mielenkiintoista verrata niiden kustannuksia ratikoiden kustannuksiin.

Muita kategorioita voisi olla idän liityntälinjat, Helsingin keskustan ja esikaupunkien väliset linjat (ml. seutu) sekä kokonaan Niemen ulkopuolella kulkevat linjat (mihin kuuluisi sitten Espoon ja Vantaan sisäiset sekä esim. niitä 70-sarjan lyhytlinjoja pohjoisessa.

Onkohan sille joku erityinen syy, ettei tällaista jakoa tehdä?

Sinänsä nuo 55 ja 77 ovat samahintaisia vain teoriassa, nykyisellä oudolla laskentatavalla. Nimittäin oikeasti 55:n pitäisi olla kalliimpi, kun se rasittaa kalustoa enemmän. Ja sitten ihan-ihan oikeasti HSL saattaa kilpailutusten tuloksena maksaa suurin piirtein ihan mitä sattuu noista linjoista ihan sen mukaan, millaisia tarjouksia on viitsitty jättää. Johan Larussa maksetaan sellainen pikkusumma kuin miljoona ekstraa joka vuosi siitä ilosta, että halvin tarjous rikkoi tarjouspyynnön ehtoja. Eli jos halvin ja toiseksi halvin eroavat toisistaan miljoonalla eurolla, niin ilmeisesti ne hinnat tosiaan voi olla ihan mitä tahansa.

Ja kun ne hinnat on ihan mitä tahansa, niin tee siinä sitten budjetteja tuleville vuosille... No, ainahan voi karsia ratikkaliikenteestä vuoroja pois, että rahat riittää uusiin yllättävähintaisiin bussisopimuksiin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Toki ymmärrän, mutta tilastoissa tätä eroa ei ole kuin muutamia senttejä kun taas ratikalla se on edelleen tuplasti kalliimpaa.


Tilasto ei ole eritellyt Helsingin bussiliikennettä alueittain, eli et voi tietää mitään siitä, minka hintaista on bussiliikenne kantakaupungissa. Teme selvitti jo hyvin, miksi bussiliikenne kantakaupungissa on kalliimpaa kuin esikaupunkiliikenteessä kun lasketaan kustannuksia kuljettua matkaa kohden.




> Nousukustannukset olivat ratikalla halvempia koska ratikoiilla matkustetaan vain lyhyitä matkoja, tosin metrolla kustannus oli tätäkin pienempi.


Ja kun palvellaan tiheällä pysäkkivälillä niiden lyhyiden matkojen tekemisen tarvetta, niin silloin samalla kustannukset ovat suuret kuljettua matkaa kohden. Eli kun saadaan enemmän (pysäkkejä eli palvelua), maksetaan myös enemmän. Mutta silti ratikalla kustannus on lähemäpänä palvelusta maksettavaa käypää hintaa kuin bussilla.

Kuukankolle kiitos, kun hän huomautti, että onhan niitä infrakulujakin raportissa vaikka en löytänyt. Mutta kuten sieltä nähdään, metron infra maksaa enemmän kuin metrojunien ajaminen (liikennöinti 22,58 M ja infra 28,53 M), joten metron liikennöintikustannus ei todellakaan kuvaa sitä, mitä metro maksaa.




> Tähän tietysti huudetaan kovaan ääneen, että metromatkustajan pitää käyttää myös bussia, ehkä jonkun jopa tarvitseekin. Vielä kun näkisi sellaisen ratikkaverkon metron korvaajana, missä ei kenenkään tarvitsisi käyttää liityntäbussia ja etenkin sen kustannukset


Ai jonkun metromatkustajan pitää käyttää bussia? Liityntälinjat lienevätkin täysin turhia ja ne voidaan välittömästi lopettaa? En ole väittänyt, että kaiken joukkoliikenteen voi hoitaa ratikoilla. Muutta suurimman osan ja huomattavasti suuremman osan kuin metrolla. Hyvä esimerkki meidän oloistamme on TramWest. Mutta parempi esimerkki kai olisi se, että kertoisit, missä on metrojärjestelmä, joka ei tarvi lainkaan pintaliikennettä.




> Omiin mielipiteisiin linkkaaminen ei tee omista mielipiteistä yhtään sen virallisempia, vaikka niitä kuinka linkittäisi moneen kertaan. Valitsemalla omiin tarkoituksiin sopivat taulukot ja esittämällä ne vakuuttavasti sekä lisäämällä omia haaveita joukkoon saadaan toki kivan näköisiä sivuja, mutta onko niillä jotain tekemistä todellisuuden kanssa?


Et näytä ymmärtävän, mikä ero on asiatiedolla ja mielipiteellä. En joudu ensimmäistä kertaa selvittämään tätä tällä foorumilla, mutta menköön.

Asiatieto perustuu tosiasioihin. Tosiasioita ovat todellisuudesta tehdyt havainnot, esimerkiksi HKL:n tai HSL:n tilastoimat joukkoliikenteen kustannuset sekä tiedot reittien pituuksista ja pysäkkien paikoista. Väitätkö kustannusraporttia valheeksi? Tietenkin tilastoidussa tiedossa voi olla virheitä, kuten että on tilastoitu systemaattisesti jotain väärää asiaa. Siksi asiallisessa tilastossa onkin aina kuvaus siitä, miten tilasto on luotu.

Jos näistä asiatiedoista sitten tehdään laskelmia joidenkin asioiden selvittämiseksi, tulokset ovat edelleen asiatietoa. Koska laskelma perustuu matematiikkaan, joka on luonnontiede, ei asia, joka on vain päätetty, että se on kuten on. Tietenkin laskelman perusteen voi kyseenalaistaa. Mutta silloin on kyettävä perustelemaan ja osoittamaan, mikä laskelmassa on väärin.

Mielipide ei perustu pelkkiin tosiasioihin, vaan ihmisen kuvitelmiin, arvauksiin ja toiveisiin. Pohjana saattaa olla jokin yksittäinen havainto tai jopa joukko tosiasioita. Mutta lopputulos ei perustu todelliseen tietoon ja siitä johdettuihin tuloksiin, vaan johonkin muuhun.

Linkkaamani sivu ei ole mielipide, vaan HKL:n tilastoista matematiikalla johdettu tosiasia siitä, miten bussi-, raitio- ja metroliikenteen kustannukset muodostuvat. Kun väität sitä mielipiteeksi, osoitat, ettet ymmärrä, mitä sivulla on sanottu. Jos väität, että sivulla on esitetty jotain väärin tai siellä on virheitä, voinet osoittaa vääryydet ja virheet. Jos et osoita, osoitat kaikille lukijoille olevasi itse väitteinesi ja mielipiteinesi väärässä.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Linkkaamani sivu ei ole mielipide


Sivusta on keskusteltu tällä foorumilla aiemminkin ja toin silloin esiin, että sivullasi olet tehnyt oletuksia, joiden todenperäisyyttä et pysty esittämään. En nyt ala käydä sitä keskustelua uusiksi, se löytyy tästä ketjusta.

----------


## teme

> Paljon paremmat tilastot saisi jo ihan sillä, että HSL jakaisi bussit muutamaan kategoriaan. HKL:llä oli aikanaan, ainakin vielä 90-luvun alussa, käsite kantakaupungin bussilinjat. Siihen kuului suurin piirtein 13-24+33+55. Olisikin mielenkiintoista verrata niiden kustannuksia ratikoiden kustannuksiin.


HSL:llä on ihan linjakohtaiset luvut seutulinjojen osalta rappareissaan, mutta Helsingiin sisäisten osalta ei ole vielä näkynyt.

Sitä odotella, alla karkeasti laskettuja, luvuissa voi olla virheitä ja järkeä saa muutenkin käyttöö. Eli nousut muistaakseni 2009 luvut HKL:n asiakastyytyväisyys. Automäärät kuukankon sivuilta, http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallis...utomaarat.html Linjoja niputettu yhteen samalla tavalla kun ne on nousumäärissä ja vuosikustannukset laskettu oletuksella 300 kiloeuroa ja 150 kiloeuroa ruuhkavuoro, jos haluaa laskea joilla muilla oletuksilla niin sen kun. Telit ja akselit yhdistetty:

Linja		Nousuja	Kokopäivä + ruuhka	Kiloeuroa vuodessa
11		n/a		0+1	  150 €
14		9672	6+6	2 700 €
14/B	3102	4+0	1 200 €
15/AV	2321	2+4	1 200 €
16		2603	4+1	1 350 €
18		7152	6+1	1 950 €
20		6552	4+3	1 650 €
21V	4676	3+4	1 500 €
22/B	1996	4+2	1 500 €
23		5751	5+1	1 650 €
24		n/a		2+0	  600 €
53		520  	0+3	450 €
55		4442	5+2	1 800 €
Yht.		48787	45+28	17 700 €

Tuosta saa jonkinlaisen aproksimaation euroa per nousu niin että kertoo tuon nousumäärän 290 josta saa vuosinousut ja jakaa kokonaiskustannuksilla.

Linja		Kilonousuja	Euroa per nousu
14		2 805	0,96 €
14	B	 900  	1,33 €
15	AV	 673  	1,78 €
16		 755  	1,79 €
18		2 074	0,94 €
20		1 900	0,87 €
21	V	1 356	1,11 €
22	B	 579  	2,59 €
23		1 668  	0,99 €
53		 151 	2,98 €
55		12 88	1,40 €
Yht.		14 148	1,20 €

Ja kun mä en jaksa vastata siihen nillitykseen että yöliikennettä ja mitä lie ei ole huomioitu, niin todetaan nyt vielä kertaalleen että nämä luvut ovat suuntaa antavia yleisarvioita.  :Smile:  Ja tietenkin linjan pituus myös vaikuttaa, jos joku haluaa listata linjakilometrit, kiertoajat sekä liikennöintiajan niin voi laskea tarkemmin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sivusta on keskusteltu tällä foorumilla aiemminkin ja toin silloin esiin, että sivullasi olet tehnyt oletuksia, joiden todenperäisyyttä et pysty esittämään. En nyt ala käydä sitä keskustelua uusiksi, se löytyy tästä ketjusta.


Eli:



> Jos HKL:n liikennöintikustannusvertailu vedättää yhteen suuntaan, niin nyt nähtiin sitten se toiseen suuntaan vedätetty vertailu.


Jatkoa voi lukea (jotkut uudelleen) ken haluaa ja todeta, mikä on lopputulos. Vedätykseksi väittäminen on sinun mielipiteesi, ei tosiasia.

Eikö ole mielestäsi tarkoituksenmukaista ja joukkoliikenteen eduksi pyrkiä selvittämään käytettävissä olevasta tiedosta sellaisia mittareita, jotka mahdollisimman hyvin kuvaavat joukkoliikennettä ilmiönä ja ovat siten myös käyttökelpoisia joukkoliikenteen kehittämiseksi? Uusia asioita ei voi saada esille ilman luovuutta. Uusien asioiden etsimiseksi on pakko tehdä oletuksia, joita testataan käytettävissä olevan tiedon pohjalta. Kun tuomitset oletusten tekemisen, tuomitset tutkimustyön ja tieteen tekemisen periaatteen.

Kun tein tuon sivun vuonna 2006 ja sitä edeltävän työn, keskustelin asiasta myös HKL:ssä. Ennen HKL:n bussiliikenteen yhtiöittämistä oli bussiliikenteestä pyritty selvittämään periaatteessa samaa asiaa: mikä bussiliikenteessä itse asiassa maksaa ja kuinka paljon. Sitä varten oli kerätty tietoja, mutta kerätty tieto ja koko työ hävitettiin yhtiöittämisen yhteydessä, kun asiaa eivät jotkut silloin pitäneet tärkeänä.

Kysynkin, miksi HKL-Bussiliikenteen työtä ja esittämiäni tietoja ei pidetä tärkeänä? Ehkä osaat vastata siihen itse, kun näytät olevan samaa mieltä.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Eikö ole mielestäsi tarkoituksenmukaista ja joukkoliikenteen eduksi pyrkiä selvittämään käytettävissä olevasta tiedosta sellaisia mittareita, jotka mahdollisimman hyvin kuvaavat joukkoliikennettä ilmiönä ja ovat siten myös käyttökelpoisia joukkoliikenteen kehittämiseksi? Uusia asioita ei voi saada esille ilman luovuutta. Uusien asioiden etsimiseksi on pakko tehdä oletuksia, joita testataan käytettävissä olevan tiedon pohjalta. Kun tuomitset oletusten tekemisen, tuomitset tutkimustyön ja tieteen tekemisen periaatteen.


Tietysti mittarien selvittäminen on hyväksi. Tutkimushypoteeseja kuuluukin tehdä, mutta väitöskirjan tekijänä varmasti tiedät, miten asiat on silloin esitettävä, etteivät faktat ja hypoteesit mene sekaisin. Sinun sivuillasi ne menevät nyt iloisesti sekaisin ja lukijan on itse osattava erottaa ne. Asioita ymmärtämätön lukija luulee, että sivu on kokonaan faktaa enkä voi välttyä käsitykseltä, että se on sivun tarkoituskin.




> Kysynkin, miksi HKL-Bussiliikenteen työtä ja esittämiäni tietoja ei pidetä tärkeänä? Ehkä osaat vastata siihen itse, kun näytät olevan samaa mieltä.


En osaa vastata, mutta kun yksikään joukkoliikenneviranomainen ei enää Suomessa järjestä bussiliikennettä omana tuotantona, ei viranomaisilla olekaan enää suoraa pääsyä tällaisiin tietoihin. Liikennöitsijöille heidän kustannusrakenteensa on liikesalaisuus. Toisaalta viranomaisten kannalta bussiliikenteessä tunti- ja autopäiväkorvausten osuus bussiliikenteen kustannuksista on niin merkittävä, että kilometrimustannusten tarkemman muodostumisen selvittäminen ole lähelläkään sellaista prioriteettia, että siihen riittäisi resursseja.

----------


## SD202

> Toi on yksi hyvä pointti itselle lopettaa HeSan kestotilaaminen muutaman vuoden kuluttua, kun sen hörinät ei enää koske itseä mitenkään...


Samoilla linjoilla. Sain pari vuotta sitten tarpeekseni HS:n puolueellisuudesta mm. politiikan ja urheilun(*) uutisoinnin osalta ja lopetin tilaukseni. Jos/kun vielä joukkoliikenneasioissa on samaa puoluellisuutta havaittavissa...avot.

(*) ennen kuin joku kerkeää huomauttamaan Helsingin Sanomien päämajan sijainnista Helsingissä, niin muistutan että Hesaria painetaan myös Forssassa sekä Varkaudessa. Ja on se kumma, miten esim. Satakunnassa ilmestyvä sanomalehti kykenee omilla resursseillaan uutisoimaan jääkiekosta kattavammin kuin "valtakunnallinen" sanomalehti...
(Anteeksi osittain off-topic.)

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tietysti mittarien selvittäminen on hyväksi. Tutkimushypoteeseja kuuluukin tehdä, mutta väitöskirjan tekijänä varmasti tiedät, miten asiat on silloin esitettävä, etteivät faktat ja hypoteesit mene sekaisin. Sinun sivuillasi ne menevät nyt iloisesti sekaisin ja lukijan on itse osattava erottaa ne. Asioita ymmärtämätön lukija luulee, että sivu on kokonaan faktaa enkä voi välttyä käsitykseltä, että se on sivun tarkoituskin.


Anteeksi vain, mutta sekaisin ovat asiat itselläsi. Et ymmärrä tai et halua ymmärtää mitä tarkoittaa tutkimusolettama ja mitä olettaman osoittaminen paikkansapitäväksi tai vääräksi. Et myöskään näytä ymmärtävän, että jonkun on joskus oltava ensimmäinen tuomaan esille jokin asia. Tyrmäät työni tuloksen sillä perusteella, että en esitä, että joku muu on jo aikaisemmin tehnyt saman työn. Etkä sinäkään näytä ymmärtävän mielipiteen ja faktan eroa.

Tutkimusolettamani tai -hypoteesini oli, että kaluston ajokustannus riippuu kuljetulla matkalla tehtyjen pysähdysten määrästä, ei pelkästään kuljetusta matkasta. Tämä on asia, joka ei ole oma keksintöni, vaan alalla yleisesti tunnettu asia, jota ei kuitenkaan ole perusteellisesti tutkittu. HKL:n julkaiseman tilastoaineiston perusteella olen osoittanut, että asia on näin.

Kun HKL ei ole tilastoinut kaikkia oletuksen oikeaksi osoittamisessa tarvittavia tietoja, olen joutunut keräämään tietoa myös itse. Itse kerätty tieto näyttää kelpaavan sinulle yhtä vähän kuin itse tehty muukin työ. Mikä viittaa siihen suuntaan, että ratkaisevaa ei olekaan tulos vaan se, kuka sen tuloksen tekee.

Tosin saamani tuloskin näyttää olevan sinulle niin epämiellyttävä, että sinun mielipiteesi mukaan tulos ei saa olla totta. Niinpä ryhdyt moittimaan työtäni ja käyt lopulta henkilökohtaisuuksiin, kun et kykene esittämään pitäviä argumentteja.

Sinulla on täysi vapaus osoittaa työni vääräksi, mutta et ole sitä vieläkään tehnyt. Olet vain sitä mieltä, ettei asia voi olla kuten olen osoittanut, vaikka et osoita muutakaan. Vuonna 2006 moitit työtäni ja minua 5.6. alkaen ja 13.6. asti esittämättä työtäni vastaan mitään muuta kuin omia mielipiteitäsi siitä, miksi mikään esittämäni asia ei sinulle kelpaa. Mutta sinulla ei ollut esittää mitään tilalle.

Jos olet sitä mieltä, että pysähdysten määrä ei vaikuta liikennöintikustannuksiin, osoita se! Niin kauan kun et sitä osoita, sinun on tyytyminen siihen tulokseen jonka olen saanut siitä, että pysähdysten määrä vaikuttaa. Mielipide ei osoittamiseen riitä, vaan työsi on perustuttava havaintoihin todellisuudesta sekä havainnoista matemaattisesti tai muilla tieteen keinoilla johdettuihin tuloksiin, joilla osoitat väitteesi paikkansapitäväksi.

Sinänsä muuten huvittavaa, että vaikka työstäni on jo 4,5 vuotta, ei ole tullut vastaan mitään, mikä asettaisi tulokseni kyseenalaiseksi. Sen sijaan on tullut vastaan yhtä ja toista, mitä voisi käyttää tuloksen tueksi.

Eli: Kun kerran asia on kuten olen jo vuonna 2006 osoittanut, ratikka EI OLE matkustusmuodoista kallein. Kalleinta on liikennöinti, jossa pysähdytään usein, eli liikennöinti tiheässä kaupunkirakenteessa. Ja halvimmalla tämä kallein liikenneympäristö hoidetaan ratikalla. Tämä asia olisi syytä ymmärtää HSL:ssä, siitä olisi hyvä tiedottaa HS:n toimittajalle ja HS:n olisi syytä kertoa asia kaikille kaupunkilaisille.




> En osaa vastata, mutta kun yksikään joukkoliikenneviranomainen ei enää Suomessa järjestä bussiliikennettä omana tuotantona, ei viranomaisilla olekaan enää suoraa pääsyä tällaisiin tietoihin. Liikennöitsijöille heidän kustannusrakenteensa on liikesalaisuus. Toisaalta viranomaisten kannalta bussiliikenteessä tunti- ja autopäiväkorvausten osuus bussiliikenteen kustannuksista on niin merkittävä, että kilometrimustannusten tarkemman muodostumisen selvittäminen ole lähelläkään sellaista prioriteettia, että siihen riittäisi resursseja.


Ensinnäkin liikenteen tilaajan TULEE tietää, miten liikenteen kustannukset muodostuvat. Muuten tilaaja ei kykene ostamaan liikennettä onnistuneesti. Mutta ei myöskään suunnittelemaan liikennettä kustannustehokkaasti. Tätä asiaa ei muuta se, että liikenne ostetaan kilpailun perusteella ja siitä maksetaan markkinahinta, joka sisältää yrityksen liikevoittotavoitteen sekä markkinatilanteen mukaisen satunnaisen vaihtelun ja yrittäjän sisäisen kustannusten tasauksen. Viranomaisen tiedon tarpeen syystä lakikin velvoittaa luovuttamaan viranomaisille liikenteen suunnittelussa tarvittavan tiedon.

Jos viranomainen pitää bussiliikenteen ajomatkaan perustuvaa kustannusta mitättömänä, tämä viranomainen on jo menettänyt ymmärryksensä vastuullaan olevan joukkoliikenteen kustannustekijöistä. Se, mitä kirjoitit, tarkoittaa sitä, että kun bussiliikenne on pienen vaunukokonsa vuoksi kallista jo erityisesti kuljettajakustannusten osalta, niin ei sitten ole väliksi, vaikka se olisi kallista ajomatkakustannustenkin puolesta. Tällainen ajattelu ei varmaankaan kuitenkaan ole vallalla HSL:ssä.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Anteeksi vain, mutta sekaisin ovat asiat itselläsi. Et ymmärrä tai et halua ymmärtää mitä tarkoittaa tutkimusolettama ja mitä olettaman osoittaminen paikkansapitäväksi tai vääräksi. Et myöskään näytä ymmärtävän, että jonkun on joskus oltava ensimmäinen tuomaan esille jokin asia. Tyrmäät työni tuloksen sillä perusteella, että en esitä, että joku muu on jo aikaisemmin tehnyt saman työn. Etkä sinäkään näytä ymmärtävän mielipiteen ja faktan eroa.


Minusta tilanne on juuri niin kuin kuukanko asian ilmaisee. Ikävä kyllä sinulla Antero menevät mielipiteet ja faktat varsin usein sekaisin.

----------


## kuukanko

> Anteeksi vain, mutta sekaisin ovat asiat itselläsi. Et ymmärrä tai et halua ymmärtää mitä tarkoittaa tutkimusolettama ja mitä olettaman osoittaminen paikkansapitäväksi tai vääräksi. Et myöskään näytä ymmärtävän, että jonkun on joskus oltava ensimmäinen tuomaan esille jokin asia. Tyrmäät työni tuloksen sillä perusteella, että en esitä, että joku muu on jo aikaisemmin tehnyt saman työn. Etkä sinäkään näytä ymmärtävän mielipiteen ja faktan eroa.


Miten niin en ymmärrä?

En edelleenkään lähde enää uudestaan käymään samaa keskustelua kuin vuonna 2006 itse sivun sisällöstä, kun asiaan ei nyt tunnu löytyvän yhtään uusia argumentteja. Vanha keskustelu on edelleen nähtävissä alkuperäisen ketjun yhteydessä.

----------


## teme

> Toisaalta viranomaisten kannalta bussiliikenteessä tunti- ja autopäiväkorvausten osuus bussiliikenteen kustannuksista on niin merkittävä, että kilometrimustannusten tarkemman muodostumisen selvittäminen ole lähelläkään sellaista prioriteettia, että siihen riittäisi resursseja.


Tässä vaiheessa tipuin kyydistä. Eikö Anteron pointti ole nimenomaan että pysähdysten määrä määrittää kustannuksia, ja kyllähän se vaikuttaa ensisijaisesti tuntikustannukseen (56% Helsingin sisäisessä bussiliikenteessä) ja päiväkustannukseen (21%) hidastaessaan linjanopeutta? Tosin se Anteron esitys sivullaan on kyllä suoraan sanoen vaikealukuinen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minusta tilanne on juuri niin kuin kuukanko asian ilmaisee. Ikävä kyllä sinulla Antero menevät mielipiteet ja faktat varsin usein sekaisin.


Se on sinun mielipiteesi, joka on eri asia kuin fakta eli tosiasia. Meillä on Suomessa suunnilleen mielipiteen vapaus, mutta sitäkin on rajoitettu käsiteltäessä Helsingin joukkoliikennettä. Niin paljon, että faktoja täytyy piilotella. Se ei kuitenkaan muuta faktoja mielipiteiksi, vaikka joillain onkin halu niin väittää.




> Miten niin en ymmärrä?
> 
> En edelleenkään lähde enää uudestaan käymään samaa keskustelua kuin vuonna 2006 itse sivun sisällöstä, kun asiaan ei nyt tunnu löytyvän yhtään uusia argumentteja. Vanha keskustelu on edelleen nähtävissä alkuperäisen ketjun yhteydessä.


Minä luin eilen koko ketjun keskustelun tarkistaakseni, olitko esittänyt jotain asiaa, jolla voisit tehdä HKL:n tilastoista tekemäni analyysin mitättömäksi. Et esittänyt. Et myöskään esittänyt mitään omaa analyysiä, jonka perusteella voisit väittää, että tulokseni on väärä eli että ajomatkasta aiheutuva kustannus ei korreloi pysähdysten määrän kanssa.

Sinun mielestäsi minä en olisi saanut tehdä oletusta, että ajomatkasta aiheutuvat kustannukset voisivat korreloida pysähdysten määrän kanssa, koska tämä olettamus on sinun mielestäsi mielipide. Olettamus ei ole mielipide, vaan olettamus, sitä et näytä ymmärtävän.

Et näytä ymmärtävän sitäkään, että kun osoitan olettamuksen oikeaksi, se lakkaa olemasta olettamus ja siitä on tullut esitettyjen perustueluiden mukainen tosiasia: Näin on, HKL:n tilastojen perusteella ajomatkasta aiheutuva kustannus korreloi pysähdysten määrän kanssa. Sinä väität, että kysymys on edelleen mielipiteestä.

Se on totta, että sinun asiaasi ei löydy uutta argumenttia. 4,5 vuotta on mennyt ja samaa vääristelevää mielikuvan muokkausta harjoitetaan edelleen kuten silloinkin. Raitioliikennettä sopii ja pitää haukkua ja metroa kehua. Vastakkainen argumentointi on mitättömiä mielipiteitä, kaikki puoltava on uskottavaa faktaa vaikka olisi suoraa valehtelua.

Ole hyvä ja osoita tosiasioilla, että ajomatkasta aiheutuva kustannus EI korreloi pysähdysten määrän kanssa. Se ei riitä, että sinun mielipiteesi mukaan ei korreloi. Sekään ei todista mitään, että HKL tai HSL eivät ole tätä korrelaatiota omissa papereissaan esittäneet.

Antero

----------


## j-lu

->Tässä on jo muutamaan otteeseen viitattu aiempaan keskusteluun. Keskustelun sisällään pitävässä ketjussa on yksitoista sivua ja se on pääosin jankkausta lillukanvarsista. En voi suositella. On siellä yksi lukemisen arvoinen viesti aiheesta.




> Yleinen käsitys sekä HKL:n raitioliikennepuolella että liikennealan vanhempien kollegoideni keskuudessa on, että liikenneympäristöllä (pysähtelyt, kolhut, yms.) on vahva vaikutus kilometrikustannukseen, mutta tarkasti asiaa ei tunneta.


Siinä olisi aihetta vaikka väitöskirjaan tai kunnianhimoiseen graduun.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tässä vaiheessa tipuin kyydistä. Eikö Anteron pointti ole nimenomaan että pysähdysten määrä määrittää kustannuksia, ja kyllähän se vaikuttaa ensisijaisesti tuntikustannukseen (56% Helsingin sisäisessä bussiliikenteessä) ja päiväkustannukseen (21%) hidastaessaan linjanopeutta? Tosin se Anteron esitys sivullaan on kyllä suoraan sanoen vaikealukuinen.


Jos Anteron pointti on se, niin ei sitä tosiaan ainakaan tuoda selkeästi esille. Ei linjanopeus suoraan vaikuta tuntikustannukseen eikä vuoropäiväkustannukseen, mutta vaikuttaa tietysti siihen, kuinka paljon matkustajia yhden tunnin aikana ja yhdellä vaunulla ehditään kuljettaa. Lopputuloksena siis linjanopeudella on suuri merkitys, mutta oleellisempaa on juuri itse linjanopeus, ei pysähdysten määrä (vaikka tietysti pysähdysten karsimininen on todennäköisesti tehokkain yksittäinen keino linjanopeuden nostamiseen).




> Sinun mielestäsi minä en olisi saanut tehdä oletusta, että ajomatkasta aiheutuvat kustannukset voisivat korreloida pysähdysten määrän kanssa, koska tämä olettamus on sinun mielestäsi mielipide. Olettamus ei ole mielipide, vaan olettamus, sitä et näytä ymmärtävän.


En minä ole sanonut, etteikö noin olisi saanut olettaa. Pidän jopa itsestään selvänä, että jokainen pysähdys nostaa ajomatkasta aiheutuvia kustannuksia.

Se, mistä tuossa toisessa ketjussa kinasteltiin, oli olettamuksesi, että ajomatkasta aiheutuvat kustannukset aiheutuvat ainoastaan pysähdysten määrästä, ja kuinka muka osoitat olettamuksesi todeksi sivullasi.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> JLopputuloksena siis linjanopeudella on suuri merkitys, mutta oleellisempaa on juuri itse linjanopeus, ei pysähdysten määrä (vaikka tietysti pysähdysten karsimininen on todennäköisesti tehokkain yksittäinen keino linjanopeuden nostamiseen).


Ettei olisi suorastaan niin, että kaupunkiliikenteessä linjanopeus riippuu käytännössä pysähdesten määrästä. Eli esitetään hypoteesina: selkeitä poikkeustapauksia lukuunottamatta (moottoriteitä käyttävät vuorot ja ehkä jotkin muut tapaukset) kaupunkiliikenteessä linjanopeus riippuu olennaisesti vain pysähdysten määrästä, eli muut tekijät voidaan yleensä sivuuttaa. Palataan asiaan, täytynee ryhtyä laskemaan, jahka joudan.

----------


## petteri

> Ettei olisi suorastaan niin, että kaupunkiliikenteessä linjanopeus riippuu käytännössä pysähdesten määrästä. Eli esitetään hypoteesina: selkeitä poikkeustapauksia lukuunottamatta (moottoriteitä käyttävät vuorot ja ehkä jotkin muut tapaukset) kaupunkiliikenteessä linjanopeus riippuu olennaisesti vain pysähdysten määrästä, eli muut tekijät voidaan yleensä sivuuttaa. Palataan asiaan, täytynee ryhtyä laskemaan, jahka joudan.


Tuo hypoteesi ei sellaisenaan pidä paikkaansa. Liikenneympäristöllä on merkittävä vaikutus linjanopeuteen. Jos liikenneympäristö pysyy samanlaisena pysähdysten määrä kyllä ratkaisee linjanopeuden. Ja kyllä pysäkkiajoillakin on vaihtelua varsinkin busseissa.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Tuo hypoteesi ei sellaisenaan pidä paikkaansa. Liikenneympäristöllä on merkittävä vaikutus linjanopeuteen. Jos liikenneympäristö pysyy samanlaisena pysähdysten määrä kyllä ratkaisee linjanopeuden. Ja kyllä pysäkkiajoillakin on vaihtelua varsinkin busseissa.


Tällaiset heitot ovat kyllä paremmin edukseen, jos mukana olisi jotain perustetta tai esimerkkitapausta, ellei nyt suorastaan toteennäytettyinä. Ja ihan selkeyden vuoksi: on itsestään selvää, että liikenneympäristö vaikuttaa linjanopeuteen. Mutta vaikeammassa ympäristössä joudutaan pysähtymään useammin, mistä ajatus luontevasti juontuukin. Eli onko pysäkkien ulkopuolisten pysähdysten määrä riittävä mittari kertomaan liikenneympäristön vaikutuksen linjanopeuteen. Valitettavasti käytössä pitäisi olla linjakohtaista dataa näistä pysähdyksistä, jotta asiasta voisi varmistua. Mahdollista kyllä olisi laskea satunnaisen pysähdyksen vaikutuksen teoreettiseen linjanopeuteen, sitten verrata näitä oikeisiin linjanopeuksiin ja katsoa kuinka paljon tällä perusteella ylimääräistä pysähtymistä per linja kuuluisi olla ja miettiä sitten onko tuloksissa mitään järkeä.

Tuon pysäkkiajan merkityksen voi onneksi vaivatta laskea. Oletetaan, että jokin linja pysähtyy pysäkillä 50 kertaa tunnissa, siis koko lailla tiheään. Lasketaan sitten, mitä tapahtuu, jos linjalla joka ainoalla pysäkillä menee aikaa 15 sekuntia enemmän kuin alkutilanteessa. Kun keskimääräinen pysäkkiaika kaiketi on luokkaa 15 sekuntia per pysäkki, niin kyse on karkeasti pysäkkiajan tuplaantumisesta. Nopea laskutoimitus kertoo, että linjanopeus laskee 20 prosenttia. Elikkä sinällään jo ihan huomionarvoinen muutos, mutta kun alkuoletukset oli valittu tavalla, joka arvioi tätä muutosta mahdollisimman suureksi, niin voitaneen todeta, että pysäkkiajoilla sinällään ei ole kovin suurta vaikutusta linjanopeuteen jos ne jotenkin pysyvät kohtuudessa. Välillistä vaikutusta epäsäännöllisillä pysäkkiajoilla sitten tietenkin on, kun se aiheuttaa epäsäännöllisyyttä liikennöintiin, joka puolestaan vaikuttaa linjanopeuteen monellakin tapaa.

----------


## late-

> Ole hyvä ja osoita tosiasioilla, että ajomatkasta aiheutuva kustannus EI korreloi pysähdysten määrän kanssa.


Korrelaatio ei kuitenkaan ole kausaatiota. Eli korrelaatio ajomatkan kustannuksen ja pysähdysten määrän välillä ei todista näiden välistä (suoraa) syy-seuraussuhdetta. Koska muita tekijöitä on rajallisesti, yhteys on todennäköinen. Sitten pitäisi vain selvittää miten yhteys oikeastaan muodostuu ja mikä sen osuus kokonaiskustannuksista on.

Samalla on tärkeää muistaa, ettei yhteys välttämättä ole sama eri liikennemuodoille. Uskallanpa väittää, että tiheiden pysähdysten haitta on raideliikenteessä suurempi kuin bussiliikenteessä. Tai oikeammin toisin päin: Raideliikenne pystyy toimimaan tehokkaasti vain riittävän vähillä pysähdyksillä ja tasaisella kululla. Tehokkuus perustuu rullaamiseen. Tätä en ole kuitenkaan yrittänyt sen suuremmin todistaa.

Selvityksestäsi muuten sen verran, että 67 matkustajapaikkaa bussille ja 140 ratikalle ei mitenkään kuvaa Helsingin kaluston tyypillistä kokosuhdetta laskelmien laatimisen ajankohtana. Tästä olen huomauttanut aiemminkin.

----------


## teme

> Jos Anteron pointti on se, niin ei sitä tosiaan ainakaan tuoda selkeästi esille. Ei linjanopeus suoraan vaikuta tuntikustannukseen eikä vuoropäiväkustannukseen, mutta vaikuttaa tietysti siihen, kuinka paljon matkustajia yhden tunnin aikana ja yhdellä vaunulla ehditään kuljettaa. Lopputuloksena siis linjanopeudella on suuri merkitys, mutta oleellisempaa on juuri itse linjanopeus, ei pysähdysten määrä (vaikka tietysti pysähdysten karsimininen on todennäköisesti tehokkain yksittäinen keino linjanopeuden nostamiseen).


OK.

Semmoinen muuten tulee mieleen että pysähdysten määrä korreloinee linjanopeuden kautta ilmeisestä syystä muutenkin kuin pysähdysten keston takia, tiheässä kaupunkiympäristössä on perustelua pysähtyä tiheämmin ja pintaliikenne on tällaisessa ympäristössä keskimäärin hitampaa muutenkin. Kausaalinen suhde tämä ei tosin ole.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Korrelaatio ei kuitenkaan ole kausaatiota. Eli korrelaatio ajomatkan kustannuksen ja pysähdysten määrän välillä ei todista näiden välistä (suoraa) syy-seuraussuhdetta. Koska muita tekijöitä on rajallisesti, yhteys on todennäköinen. Sitten pitäisi vain selvittää miten yhteys oikeastaan muodostuu ja mikä sen osuus kokonaiskustannuksista on.


Itse asiassa sille syy-yhteydelle on erittäin vankat perusteet, joita käytännössä käytetään mm. huoltotoiminnan suunnittelussa ja energian kulutuksen simuloinnissa. Eri asia on, osataanko huoltotoimintaa hoitaa älykkäästi niin, ettei yli- tai alihuolleta, kun on niin helppo katsoa kilometrimittaria tai lukea kalenteria. Mutta tähän tarkoitukseen on tehty kulkuneuvoihin älykkyyttä, joka seuraa eri komponenttien käyttöä ja kuormitusta ja ajoittaa huollot siten todellisen käytön mukaan. On myös toimittu kääntäen. HKL-bussiliikenteessä oli tietoinen käytäntö kierrättää busseja erityyppisillä linjoilla, jotta linjojen kuormittavuuserot tasaantuisivat ja kilometripohjaiset huoltovälit pysyisivät pätevinä.




> Samalla on tärkeää muistaa, ettei yhteys välttämättä ole sama eri liikennemuodoille. Uskallanpa väittää, että tiheiden pysähdysten haitta on raideliikenteessä suurempi kuin bussiliikenteessä. Tai oikeammin toisin päin: Raideliikenne pystyy toimimaan tehokkaasti vain riittävän vähillä pysähdyksillä ja tasaisella kululla. Tehokkuus perustuu rullaamiseen. Tätä en ole kuitenkaan yrittänyt sen suuremmin todistaa.


Eiköhän se ole toisin päin. Bussin mekaaninen voimansiirto ja tärinälle altis yleinen rakenne kärsivät vaativasta ympäristöstä eniten. Johdinauto on jo parempi, kun siitä puuttuu polttomoottorin tärinä ja jarrut pääsevät sähköjarrutuksen ansiosta vähemmällä. Raideliikenteen tasainen kiihtyvyys johtaa busseja suurempaan linjanopeuteen samoissa olosuhteissa. Ja sähkömoottori kestää kiihdytykset paremmin kuin polttomoottori kytkimineen.




> Selvityksestäsi muuten sen verran, että 67 matkustajapaikkaa bussille ja 140 ratikalle ei mitenkään kuvaa Helsingin kaluston tyypillistä kokosuhdetta laskelmien laatimisen ajankohtana. Tästä olen huomauttanut aiemminkin.


Käytin tilastoista ulos laskettavia paikkamääriä. Nehän tulevat suoraan vaunu- ja paikkakilometrien suhteesta. En muista, koska seisovien matkustajien määrää vähennettiin. Mutta kun vähennys on suhteessa sama kaikissa kulkumuodoissa, erolla ei ole merkitystä.




> Se, mistä tuossa toisessa ketjussa kinasteltiin, oli olettamuksesi, että ajomatkasta aiheutuvat kustannukset aiheutuvat ainoastaan pysähdysten määrästä, ja kuinka muka osoitat olettamuksesi todeksi sivullasi.


Tuon sivun alussa asiaa esittelevässä osassa on kappale, jossa sanotaan näin:



> Raitio- ja metroliikenteen liikennöinnin kustannukset voidaan jakaa matkustajapaikkaa ja pysähdystä kohden. Tällöin vaunujen erisuuri koko ja nykyisten rataverkkojen erilainen liikenneympäristö eivät vaikuta olennaisesti kustannuksiin.


En löydä sivulta mistään väittämää, että ajomatkasta aiheutuvat kustannukset johtuvat *ainoastaan* pysähdysten määrästä.

Antero

----------


## melfstro

> Uskallanpa väittää, että tiheiden pysähdysten haitta on raideliikenteessä suurempi kuin bussiliikenteessä. Tai oikeammin toisin päin: Raideliikenne pystyy toimimaan tehokkaasti vain riittävän vähillä pysähdyksillä ja tasaisella kululla. Tehokkuus perustuu rullaamiseen. Tätä en ole kuitenkaan yrittänyt sen suuremmin todistaa.


Niin, eli jos ei sellaisia olosuhteita saada aikaan että pystytään kunnolla rullaamaan, tulisikin halvemmaksi hoitaa liikenne busseilla. 

Kas kummaa Antero saa kuitenkin asian väännettyä niin päin että koska (oletettavasti ) pysähdysten määrä vaikuttaa liikennöintikustannuksiin, niin tiheästi pysähtelevää liikennettä kannattaisi hoitaa ratikkalla.




> Kalleinta on liikennöinti, jossa pysähdytään usein, eli liikennöinti tiheässä kaupunkirakenteessa. Ja halvimmalla tämä kallein liikenneympäristö hoidetaan ratikalla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Niin, eli jos ei sellaisia olosuhteita saada aikaan että pystytään kunnolla rullaamaan, tulisikin halvemmaksi hoitaa liikenne busseilla.


Ei se nyt vaan näin mene, että suuri kulkuvastus ja huono hyötysuhde muuttuvat eduksi. On aivan sama, miten pitkä se pysäkkiväli on, sen kulkeminen dieselillä ja kumipyörillä on kalliimpaa kuin teräspyörillä ja sähköllä. 




> Kas kummaa Antero saa kuitenkin asian väännettyä niin päin että koska (oletettavasti ) pysähdysten määrä vaikuttaa liikennöintikustannuksiin, niin tiheästi pysähtelevää liikennettä kannattaisi hoitaa ratikkalla.


Kaikkea liikennettä kannattaa hoitaa halvemmalla menetelmällä. Ei siihen mitään vääntämistä tarvita.

Antero

----------


## melfstro

> Ei se nyt vaan näin mene, että suuri kulkuvastus ja huono hyötysuhde muuttuvat eduksi. On aivan sama, miten pitkä se pysäkkiväli on, sen kulkeminen dieselillä ja kumipyörillä on kalliimpaa kuin teräspyörillä ja sähköllä.


Niin, nyt ei vaan ollut kyse pelkästä pysäkin välin kulkemisesta vaan lähtemisestä pysäkiltä.




> Kaikkea liikennettä kannattaa hoitaa halvemmalla menetelmällä. Ei siihen mitään vääntämistä tarvita.


Edelleen ne perustelut puuttuvat miksi se pysähtelevässä liikenteessä olisi ratikka. Näköjään kuitenkin kova tarve todistella että näin olisi, vaikkapa sitten vähän matkustajapaikkamääriä vääristelemällä.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Niin, nyt ei vaan ollut kyse pelkästä pysäkin välin kulkemisesta vaan lähtemisestä pysäkiltä.


Ei vaan nyt oli (ainakin minun ymmärtääkseni) kyse nimenomaan pysäkkien välien kulkemisesta ja niillä väleillä mahdollisesti tapahtuvista tarpeettomista pysähdyksistä.

Lisäksi bussin ja ratikan massaero ei kerro koko totuutta kiihdytykseen kuluvasta energiamäärästä, vaan oleellista on nimenomaan pyörien navoille (tai vielä tarkemmin tien/kiskon pintaan) kohdistuva teho. Toisinsanoen myös voimansiirron häviöt ja muut häviöt (mm. ilmanvastus) on huomioitava.

----------


## melfstro

> Lisäksi bussin ja ratikan massaero ei kerro koko totuutta kiihdytykseen kuluvasta energiamäärästä, vaan oleellista on nimenomaan pyörien navoille (tai vielä tarkemmin tien/kiskon pintaan) kohdistuva teho.


Ei toki kerro, mutta kiskokulkuneuvon massa on kuitenkin moninkertainen bussiin nähden, joten kovin tiheästi pysähtelevässä liikenteessä kiskoliikenne ei kovin taloudellista voi olla. Tämä lieneekin yksikkökustannusraportin nykyratikalle saadun korkean hinnan osasyynä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Minun mielestäni tässä keskustelussa takerrutaan vähän lillukanvarsiin. Jos HSL:n mielestä raitiovaunuliikenne on kalliimpaa kuin bussiliikenne, ilmeisesti koko kaupungin keskiarvon mukaan, niin se on.  Bussiliikenten halpuuus selittyy tällä hetkellä halvasta dieselpolttoaineesta. Mutta jos polttoaineen hinta nousee kunnolla niin se bussilla ajaminen ei sitten enää ole niin halpaa.

Ja vaikka bussilla tuotetut paikakilometrit olisivat jatkossakin halvemmat kuin raideliikenteellä niin raideliikenteelseen kannattaa silti panostaa siksi että matkustaminen sillä on viihtyisämpää  ja suositumpaa. Hyvästä kannattaa aina maksaa vähän enemmän. 

t. Rainer

----------


## j-lu

> Minun mielestäni tässä keskustelussa takerrutaan vähän lillukanvarsiin. Jos HSL:n mielestä raitiovaunuliikenne on kalliimpaa kuin bussiliikenne, ilmeisesti koko kaupungin keskiarvon mukaan, niin se on.


No ei se nyt ihan lillukanvarsia ole. Kysymys on varsin mielenkiintoinen siitä syystä, että sen perusteella tehdään investointipäätöksiä. Kun tieto aihepiiristä kerran on niin vajavaista kuin on, asettaa se kyseenalaiseen valoon nämä investointipäätökset.

Jokeria esimerkiksi ei ole saatu raiteille. Miten paljon siihen on vaikuttanut tämä keskiarvojen mukaan laskeminen? Jokerin liikenneympäristö nimittäin on aivan toinen kuin kantakaupungin etanaratikoilla.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jokeria esimerkiksi ei ole saatu raiteille. Miten paljon siihen on vaikuttanut tämä keskiarvojen mukaan laskeminen? Jokerin liikenneympäristö nimittäin on aivan toinen kuin kantakaupungin etanaratikoilla.


Jos nyt olaan rehellisiä niin mitkään isot raideliikennehankkeet eivät ole halpoja rakentaa. Jokerin rakentamispäätös on arvostuskysymys. Sitten kun raitioteitä aletaan arvostaa riittävästi ja ymmärtämään pikaraitiotien etuja pelkkiin busseihin verrattuna niin se tullaan rakentamaan. 

Sitten on joitakiin teknisiä kysymyksiä  ja yksityiskohtia avoinna vielä. Esim Espoossa kaikki eivät ole  vakuuttuneita että linjaus Laajalahden omakotitaloalueen ja Tapiolan kapeita katuja pitkin  Tapiolan keskustaan on paras. Ja minä ja varmaan moni muu ovat  mm sitä mieltä että Haagan liikenneympyrän kohdalla se pitä rakentaa eri tasoon autoliikenteen kanssa. Sellaiset muutokset suunnitelmiin nostavat hintaa mutta minun mielestän niistä kannattaa maksaa jos ylipäänsä rakennetaan.

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

Sähköllä kulkevaa junaa on erittäin halpa kiihdyttää, koska verkkovirta on naurettavan halpaa. Eikö muka? Miksi metrojunan liikuttaminen on niin halpaa? Metrojuna kulkee minimaalisella kuljettajamäärällä, joten ratikkaan ja bussiin verrattuna energialähteen kustannus on vahvasti korostunut. Eli koska verkkovirta on halpaa, myös metrojuna liikkuu halvalla.

Johdinautojen kustannukset busseihin nähden ovat olennaisesti alhaisemmat energialtaan, mutta monimutkaiset virtakaapelit syövät edun väljemmillä linjoilla.

Kulkuväline, joka viettää suurimman osan ajastaan kiihdyttäen lähellä maksimitehoa kannattaa siksi olla verkkovirtaa käyttävä sähkömoottorivaunu. Mielellään juna, koska junan tekniikka on yksinkertaisinta ja siten halvinta ylläpitää, ja lisämassan voi kuitata edullisesti verkkovirralla.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Sähköllä kulkevaa junaa on erittäin halpa kiihdyttää, koska verkkovirta on naurettavan halpaa. Eikö muka? Miksi metrojunan liikuttaminen on niin halpaa? Metrojuna kulkee minimaalisella kuljettajamäärällä, joten ratikkaan ja bussiin verrattuna energialähteen kustannus on vahvasti korostunut. Eli koska verkkovirta on halpaa, myös metrojuna liikkuu halvalla.
> 
> Johdinautojen kustannukset busseihin nähden ovat olennaisesti alhaisemmat energialtaan, mutta monimutkaiset virtakaapelit syövät edun väljemmillä linjoilla.
> 
> Kulkuväline, joka viettää suurimman osan ajastaan kiihdyttäen lähellä maksimitehoa kannattaa siksi olla verkkovirtaa käyttävä sähkömoottorivaunu. Mielellään juna, koska junan tekniikka on yksinkertaisinta ja siten halvinta ylläpitää, ja lisämassan voi kuitata edullisesti verkkovirralla.


Kaikki pitää suhteutettaa matkustajamääriin ja liikenneymmpäristöön. Mutta Suomessa on erikoinen tilanne sikäli että sähkön hinta nousee koko ajan mm verojen takia ja siksi että tuotantoa ei noin vaan pystytä lisäämään, kun taas dieselin hinta on länsi-euroopan halvimmasta päästä johtuen verotuksesta.

Joka tapauksessa Helsingin bussi ja raitiotiereitit eroavat kuin yö ja päivä joten se selittää osan suuresta kustannuserosta, mutta energian hinta kanssa osittain. Jos nimim hylkeen esimerkkiä pitäisi noudattaa orjalisesti nin metro ja raitiovaunut pistäis laittaa kulkemaan diseselillä ja bussit sähköllä. (köh, köh..)

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ei toki kerro, mutta kiskokulkuneuvon massa on kuitenkin moninkertainen bussiin nähden, joten kovin tiheästi pysähtelevässä liikenteessä kiskoliikenne ei kovin taloudellista voi olla. Tämä lieneekin yksikkökustannusraportin nykyratikalle saadun korkean hinnan osasyynä.


Massan merkitys on hyvä huomio. Bussin, ratikan ja metrojunan kesken käy kuitenkin niin, että matkustajakilometriä kohden vielä 350 m pysähdysvälillä bussin liikuttamisen energiantarve on enemmän kuin raideliikenteessä. Pysähdysvälin kasvaessa raideliikenteen energiantarve laskee nopeammin kuin bussilla, koska tasaisen nopeuden kulkuvastus on bussilla suurempi kuin raiteilla ja kiihdytysten eli massan vaikutus vähenee.

Eikä ole ihme, että on alettu kehittää jarrutusenergiaa hyödyntäviä hybridibusseja. Sähköisessä raideliikenteessä jarrutuksen hyötykäyttö on helppoa ja vaikutus suuri. Massan vaikutus päästään eliminoimaan suurelta osin ja määrääväksi tulee kulkuvastus, jolloin bussi jää auttamattomasti raideliikennettä heikommaksi noin 2-kertaisella energiatarpeella.




> Jos nimim hylkeen esimerkkiä pitäisi noudattaa orjalisesti nin metro ja raitiovaunut pistäis laittaa kulkemaan diseselillä ja bussit sähköllä. (köh, köh..)


Dieselmoottorin käyttö heikentää bussin tilannetta edelleen. Sähkö on halvempaa kuin polttonesteet. Vaikka sanotaan sähkön hinnan olevan nousussa, suuremmassa hintanousussa tulevat olemaan polttomoottoreiden polttoaineet. Uusiutuvaan raaka-aineeseen perustuvat energianesteet ja -kaasut ja tulevat olemaan pysyvästi kalliimpia kuin samoista raaka-aineista kiinteässä laitoksessa tuotettu sähkö.

Tietenkään metrojunalla ei voi hoitaa palvelulinjaa. Eivät bussit tule katoamaan, vaikka ne ovatkin kallein joukkoliikenteen muoto, koska pienen kapasiteetin kysynnällä on pakko tyytyä kalliiseen joukkoliikenteeseen.

Antero

----------


## late-

> Eiköhän se ole toisin päin. Bussin mekaaninen voimansiirto ja tärinälle altis yleinen rakenne kärsivät vaativasta ympäristöstä eniten.  [...] Raideliikenteen tasainen kiihtyvyys johtaa busseja suurempaan linjanopeuteen samoissa olosuhteissa.


Bussien osat ovat kuitenkin teollisesti massatuotettuja. Jos sivuutetaan tietyt ekologiset näkökohdat, niitä saa halvalla lisää. Bussin rajallinen käyttöikäkin on sillä tavalla etu, että kaikkea ei tarvitsekaan pitää täydellisessä kunnossa. Raideliikennevälineet ovat pitkälle räätälöityjä, mistä aiheutuu kustannuksia sekä hankinnassa että ylläpidossa. Ylläpitopuolella tätä kompensoi vähäisempi kuluminen. Toisaalta pitkä käyttöikä vaatii peruskorjauksia, jotka ovat taas käsityöprojekteja. Bussi paalataan ja tilalle tulee uusi tehokkaasti sarjatyönä valmistettu yksilö. En välttämättä kannata kertakäyttöisyyttä, mutta teollisessa maailmassa sillä on taloudellisia etuja.

Helsingissä raitiovaunujen linjanopeus samoissa oloissa tuppaa olemaan kautta linjan alempi kuin bussien. Merkittävä syy tähän on raitiovaunujen suuresta massasta johtuva ajokäyttäminen. Bussilla voi ajaa kovempaa, koska yllättävässä tilanteessa on helpompaa pysähtyä tai väistää. Bussi siis selviytyy paremmin puutteellisesti toteutetusta liikenneympäristöstä. Matkan mukavuus toki yleensä kärsii.




> Käytin tilastoista ulos laskettavia paikkamääriä. Nehän tulevat suoraan vaunu- ja paikkakilometrien suhteesta.


Vanhin minulta löytyvä tilasto on vuotta 2006 koskeva. Siinä paikkamäärät olivat busseille 73 ja ratikoille 123 (kerroin 1,68). Seuraavan vuoden tilastoja laadittaessa laskettiin kapasiteetit uudelleen yhtenäisin perustein. Bussien luvuksi tuli 61 ja ratikoille 92 (kerroin 1,51). Käyttämäsi kerroin 2,09 ylittää nämä aika selvästi.

HSL:ssä näitä on jälleen laskettu. Ratikoiden luvut ovat 91, 100 ja 119. Viimeisenä olevia väliosavaunuja ei ollut käytössä viisi vuotta sitten eli oikean luvun on käyttämilläsi tilastoarvoilla oltava välillä 91-100. Busseille uudet lukemat ovat 50-92 matalasta pätkästä niveleen. Tyypilliselle bussille vaihteluväli on 60-71. Kertoimen on siten käytännössä oltava välillä 1,28-1,67. Tähän johtaa myös ihan yksinkertainen geometrinen laskelma raitiovaunun ja bussin ulkomitoista nykykalustolla. HSL:ssä laskelmat on tehty sisätilojen kaavakuvista.

----------


## kuukanko

> En löydä sivulta mistään väittämää, että ajomatkasta aiheutuvat kustannukset johtuvat *ainoastaan* pysähdysten määrästä.


Tutkimushypoteesin esittämiseen liittyvä kritiikki koskikin juuri sitä, että em. väittämää ei sivulta löydy, vaikka sen mukaan on kuitenkin laskettu. Laskelma on kohdassa "Liikennöintitavan vertailu", jossa on laskettu pysähdyskustannus ja sen perusteella laskettu km-kustannus pikaraitiovaunulle ja 450 m pysäkkivälillä olevalle ratikalle. Ainakin pikaraitiovaunulle tulokseksi saatua lukua on taas sujuvasti käytetty jatkolaskelmissa.

----------


## hylje

> Joka tapauksessa Helsingin bussi ja raitiotiereitit eroavat kuin yö ja päivä joten se selittää osan suuresta kustannuserosta, mutta energian hinta kanssa osittain.


Niin eroavat, mutta aiemmin täällä nostettiin energiankulutus suurena ja tärkeänä argumenttina raskaita vaunuja vastaan. Verkkovirta on kuitenkin niin halpaa, ettei verkkovirtaa käytettäessä vaunun energiatehokkuudella matkustajaa kohti ole oikeastaan väliä.




> Jos nimim hylkeen esimerkkiä pitäisi noudattaa orjalisesti nin metro ja raitiovaunut pistäis laittaa kulkemaan diseselillä ja bussit sähköllä. (köh, köh..)


Koska ratikat ja metro ovat pysäkkiväliltään tiheitä ja siis erittäin suuren osan ajasta kiihdyttäviä niitä kannattaa ajaa kalliilla energialähteellä? Heräsinkö aamulla vastakkaismaailmaan? Vielä eilen kiihdyttäessä energiaa kuluu maksimi. Siksi energiaa paljon kuluttavat vaunut on kannattava laittaa verkkovirran piiriin, jolloin energiankulutuksella matkustajaa kohti ei ole oikeastaan väliä.

Mutta kun verkkovirran toimittaminen on hankalaa, pitää käyttää dieseliä. Kun pitää käyttää dieseliä, pitää minimoida energiankulutus koska dieseliä käyttäessä energiankulutuksella matkustajaa kohti on väliä. Energiankulutuksen voi minimoida keventämällä vaunujen rakennetta ja harventamalla pysähtymisiä, joka toteutuu nykyisessä bussiliikenteessä varsin hyvin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Koska ratikat ja metro ovat pysäkkiväliltään tiheitä ja siis erittäin suuren osan ajasta kiihdyttäviä niitä kannattaa ajaa kalliilla energialähteellä? Heräsinkö aamulla vastakkaismaailmaan? Vielä eilen kiihdyttäessä energiaa kuluu maksimi. Siksi energiaa paljon kuluttavat vaunut on kannattava laittaa verkkovirran piiriin, jolloin energiankulutuksella matkustajaa kohti ei ole oikeastaan väliä.


Helsingin metro on rakennettu ns keinulautamenetelmällä eli asemat ovat mäkien päällä ja välissä on notko. Sen takia energia kuluu mahdollisimman vähän metrojunan liikkeelle saamiseen. Ne voisivat kulkea yhtä hyvin dieselillä tai maakaasulla mutta tunnelissa olisi tietenkin aika tunkkainen olo matkustajilla.

Raitiovaunureittien korkeuserot ovat muutamaa poikeusta lukuunottamatta pienet, ja raitiovaunujen pysäkkivälit tasaiset. Noilla aikatauluilla joilla raitiovaunuja nyt ajetaan sen kokoinen dieselmoottori mikä tavallisessa bussissa on riittäisi isollekin nivelvaunulle ihan hyvin. Bensa tai dieselkäyttöiset ratikat olivat arkipäivää monessa maassa ennen 2. maailmansotaa ja autoistumista. 

Bussien reiteillä taas on paljon useammin korkeita mäkiä ja pysähdysopaikat aivan miten sattuu. Tämäntyyppiselle liikenteelle sähhkömoottori olisi ihanteellinen mutta vaatisi ajolangat tai sitten hybridimoottorin joka tasaa kulutuksen. 

Todellisuudessahan näin ei liikennöidä mutta jos sekä sähköstä että dieselöljstä olisi Suomessa pula niin sillä konseptilla saatavuus voitaisiin turvata. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vanhin minulta löytyvä tilasto on vuotta 2006 koskeva. Siinä paikkamäärät olivat busseille 73 ja ratikoille 123 (kerroin 1,68). Seuraavan vuoden tilastoja laadittaessa laskettiin kapasiteetit uudelleen yhtenäisin perustein. Bussien luvuksi tuli 61 ja ratikoille 92 (kerroin 1,51). Käyttämäsi kerroin 2,09 ylittää nämä aika selvästi.


Kuten nettiartikkelini lopusta näkee, olen käyttänyt lähtötietoina vuoden 2004 tilastoarvoja ja osin vanhempia. Tarkistin tilastovuotta 2004 koskevasta yksikkökustannusraportista, että siellä on käytetty (uloslaskemalla) seuraavia paikkamääriä:
- Bussi 73,8
- Ratikka 123,7
- Metro 196

Artikkelissani olen käyttänyt
- Bussi 67
- Ratikka 140
- Metro 200

Sikäli kun muistan, hankalinta oli löytää pätevä arvo bussille. Kaivelin niitä tilastollisesta vuosikirjasta ja HKL:n vuosikertomuksesta. Raideliikenteessä käytin seisomatiheyttä 5 hlö/m2, koska sitä oli käytetty metrolle ja sillä tiheydellä kalusto on rekisteröity. Siksi siis 140 eikä 124, joka on Nr:n kapasiteetti kun lattialla on 4 hlö/m2 (jolla metro olisi 171 hlö).

Nyt siis ratikassa on 13 % liikaa paikkoja ja metrossa 17 % liikaa. Metropuolueelle voi siis huomauttaa, että olen tullut tehneeksi laskelmani metron eduksi. Silti en lähde mitään korjaamaan, artikkeli on mikä on vuodelta 2006 ja tilastovuodelta 2004 (joka oli uusin käytettävissä oleva kesäkuussa 2006).

Nykyään on käytössä 3 hlö/m2 -sääntö käytävärajoituksineen, eikä metrovaunullekaan enää lasketa kuin 135 (jos oikein muistan).




> Bensa tai dieselkäyttöiset ratikat olivat arkipäivää monessa maassa ennen 2. maailmansotaa ja autoistumista.


No ei nyt ihan. Ja siihen on erittäin hyvä syykin: polttomoottori on myöhäisempi keksintö kuin sähkömoottori. Polttomoottoreiden alkeellisuus ja heikko teho rajoittivat pitkään maakulkuneuvojen kokoa ja suorituskykyä. Siksi bussiliikennekin kehittyi vuosikymmeniä myöhemmin kuin sähköraitiotie. Ja samasta syystä höyryveturit pitivät pintansa 1950-luvulle ollen vielä II maailmansodan aikaan rautateiden vallitseva vetovoima.

Vai onko sinulla luettelo, joka osoittaa, paljonko maailmalla oli polttomoottorikäyttöisiä ja paljonko sähkökäyttöisiä raitiovaunuja?




> Tutkimushypoteesin esittämiseen liittyvä kritiikki koskikin juuri sitä, että em. väittämää ei sivulta löydy, vaikka sen mukaan on kuitenkin laskettu. Laskelma on kohdassa "Liikennöintitavan vertailu", jossa on laskettu pysähdyskustannus ja sen perusteella laskettu km-kustannus pikaraitiovaunulle ja 450 m pysäkkivälillä olevalle ratikalle. Ainakin pikaraitiovaunulle tulokseksi saatua lukua on taas sujuvasti käytetty jatkolaskelmissa.


Siis moitit artikkeliani siitä, että et löydä siitä väittämää, jota haluat moittia?

Ratikan keskipysäkkiväli on 350 m ja omin havainnoin olen todennut, että ratikat pysähtyvät 1,5 kertaa niin usein kuin on tarve pysähtyä pysäkeillä. Siis pysähdysväli on 233 m. Metron asemaväli on 1,32 km. Lisäksi pysähdytään kääntöraiteilla, mutta en ole ottanut sitä laskelmissa huomioon (taulukko tässä kappaleessa). Olen siis todennut, että sähkökulkuneuvolla ajomatkasta aiheutuva kustannus per pysähdys ja matkustajapaikka on lähes sama välillä 233 m  1320 m. Siten on aika hyvin perusteltua arvioida, että kyseinen tunnusluku olisi pätevä myös näiden havaittujen arvojen välillä eli arvolla 450 m. Jolloin on perusteltua käyttää saatua tulosta myös sen arviointiin, mitä pysähtymisvälin muutos liikennöintikustannuksille vaikuttaa.

Voit olla eri mieltä, mutta menettely on tieteellisesti täysin pätevä. Sitä kutsutaan interpolaatioksi, ja käytetään jatkuvasti kaikenlaisissa yhteyksissä.




> Jokeria esimerkiksi ei ole saatu raiteille. Miten paljon siihen on vaikuttanut tämä keskiarvojen mukaan laskeminen? Jokerin liikenneympäristö nimittäin on aivan toinen kuin kantakaupungin etanaratikoilla.


Siitä asiasta käytiin aika lailla vääntöä kun Raidejokerin selvitystä tehtiin. Oli vaikea uskoa, mitä ulkomainen konsultti kokemuksesta tiesi. Eikä se tieto tainnut lopuksi edes kelvata.

Antero

----------


## vompatti

> Bensa tai dieselkäyttöiset ratikat olivat arkipäivää monessa maassa ennen 2. maailmansotaa ja autoistumista.


Ja samaan aikaan yhtä yleisiä olivat etanolikäyttöiset junat. Sähköliikenteen kannattajat varmaan ovat saaneet nämä pensaratikat romutettua, ettei vaan ole jäänyt museoitavaksi? Voitko toimittaa meille nyt listan näistä maista ja kaupungeista, joissa näitä nestekäyttöisiä raitiovaunuja on ollut? Voitko myös kertoa, kuinka pitkään eri polttonesteillä liikennöintiä harjoitettiin? Millainen tilanne oli esimerkiksi Tallinnassa?

Yhdysvalloissa reilusti ennen toista maailmansotaa (enemminkin siis 1. maailmansodan tietämillä) osa raitiotieyhtiöistä tosiaan käytti bensiinikäyttöisiä raitiovaunuja. Jokainen yhtiö taisi lopettaa liikenteen kannattamattomana. Siihen maailman aikaan oli joku kumma sähkökerroin, joka vei matkustajat sähköjuniin.

Ennen bensiinin keksimistä raitiovaunut kulkivat höyryveturin vetämänä. Rikhardinkadun kirjastosta saa lainata venäjänkielisen kirjan, jossa kerrotaan Pietarin raitioliikenteestä vallankumousta edeltävänä aikana. Höyryveturin vetämät raitiojunat veivät matkustajat kaupungin katuverkon alueelta mökkeilemään esikaupunkehin. Ja kyseessä oli ihan raitiojuna - rautatien junanvaunujakin on Pietarin kaduilla liikennöinyt, mutta kyse on enemmän ollut poikkeuksesta. Jos mieleeni muistuu kirjan nimi, laitan sen tänne.

----------


## kuukanko

> Siis moitit artikkeliani siitä, että et löydä siitä väittämää, jota haluat moittia?
> 
> Ratikan keskipysäkkiväli on 350 m ja omin havainnoin olen todennut, että ratikat pysähtyvät 1,5 kertaa niin usein kuin on tarve pysähtyä pysäkeillä. Siis pysähdysväli on 233 m. Metron asemaväli on 1,32 km. Lisäksi pysähdytään kääntöraiteilla, mutta en ole ottanut sitä laskelmissa huomioon (taulukko tässä kappaleessa). Olen siis todennut, että sähkökulkuneuvolla ajomatkasta aiheutuva kustannus per pysähdys ja matkustajapaikka on lähes sama välillä 233 m  1320 m. Siten on aika hyvin perusteltua arvioida, että kyseinen tunnusluku olisi pätevä myös näiden havaittujen arvojen välillä eli arvolla 450 m. Jolloin on perusteltua käyttää saatua tulosta myös sen arviointiin, mitä pysähtymisvälin muutos liikennöintikustannuksille vaikuttaa.
> 
> Voit olla eri mieltä, mutta menettely on tieteellisesti täysin pätevä. Sitä kutsutaan interpolaatioksi, ja käytetään jatkuvasti kaikenlaisissa yhteyksissä.


Moneenkohan kertaan olen jo selittänyt, että sivulla ei kerrota, että siellä on tehty oletus kilometrikustannuksen riippumisesta vain pysähdysten määrästä. Jokainen varmasti tajuaa, että tuo oletus itsessään ei voi pitää paikkaansa, ja lisäksi sitten et kerro, että olet tehnyt tuollaisen oletuksen. Tämä menee nyt taas jankkaamiseksi, kun aina vaan yrität selittää mustaa valkoiseksi.

Se, että otoksen koolla 2 (joista toiseen otokseen sisältyy vielä oma arviosi ratikoiden pysähtymistiheydestä) pysähdyskustannukset ovat lähellä toisiaan, ei vielä tarkoita lähimainkaan sitä, että niin olisi yleisesti. Korkeintaan se viittaa siihen, että asiaa voisi tutkia tarkemmin. Sen jälkeen tuloksen yleistäminen sinänsä pätevällä menetelmällä ei tuota oikeaa lopputulosta, jos koko teoria taustalla on väärä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Moneenkohan kertaan olen jo selittänyt, että sivulla ei kerrota, että siellä on tehty oletus kilometrikustannuksen riippumisesta vain pysähdysten määrästä. Jokainen varmasti tajuaa, että tuo oletus itsessään ei voi pitää paikkaansa, ja lisäksi sitten et kerro, että olet tehnyt tuollaisen oletuksen. Tämä menee nyt taas jankkaamiseksi, kun aina vaan yrität selittää mustaa valkoiseksi.


Hyvä Kuukanko. Minusta tämä on aivan uskomatonta sinulta. Sinä keksit asian, jota tekstissäni ei ole, ja moitit sitten minua siitä asiasta. Kun kirjoitan, että en ole esittänyt tekstissäni sitä mitä väität, moitit minua siitä, että minä selitän mustaa valkoiseksi.

Tämä ilmiö tunnetaan olkinukketaktiikkana. Eli väittelyssä henkilö A esittää henkilön B argumentista vääristellyn huonomman version ja alkaa sen jälkeen moittia henkilöä B itse esittämänsä vääristelyn perusteella.

Jokainen voi lukea artikkelini ja todeta itse, mitä siellä sanon. Ei tarvitse lukea kuin tiivistelmä, niin jo näkee, mitä olen halunnut tuoda esille: Sen, että kustannusten jako paikkamäärän ja pysähdysten perusteella kuvaa erilaisessa ympäristössä toimivien liikennejärjestelmien ominaisuuksia paremmin kuin käytetty tilastointi. Johdannon puute on, ettei siinä ole kerrottu, että tilastoissa on esitetty yksikkökustannukset kohdistettuna kilometreihin sekä tunteihin ja päiväkustannuksiin laskettuna kokonaista vaunua kohden.




> Se, että otoksen koolla 2 (joista toiseen otokseen sisältyy vielä oma arviosi ratikoiden pysähtymistiheydestä) pysähdyskustannukset ovat lähellä toisiaan, ei vielä tarkoita lähimainkaan sitä, että niin olisi yleisesti. Korkeintaan se viittaa siihen, että asiaa voisi tutkia tarkemmin. Sen jälkeen tuloksen yleistäminen sinänsä pätevällä menetelmällä ei tuota oikeaa lopputulosta, jos koko teoria taustalla on väärä.


Otoksen koko ei ole kaksi, sillä sekä metro- että raitiovaunuja on yli sata ja tilastointia on tehty useiden vuosien ja miljoonien kilometrien ajalta. Otos on lisäksi täydellinen, eli tieto on koottu kaikesta liikenteestä, ei vain osasta.

Ratikan ja metron vertailussa etuna on vielä se, että ne kumpikin ovat Helsingissä varsin homogeenisiä. Eli kummatkin liikkuvat omalla verkollaan lähes samalla tavalla koko verkkonsa alueella. Siten ne edustavat todellakin hyvin yhdenlaista mutta kumpikin toisistaan ratkaisevasti poikkeavaa liikennettä ja kustannusten muodostumista. Juuri siksi tulos on sekä arvokas että luotettava.

Kun on kysymys kustannuksista, kovin paljon laajempaa tutkimusaineistoa ei voi ollakaan siksi, että kustannuksiin vaikuttavat monet paikalliset olosuhteet. Ei vähiten paikallinen kustannustaso. Samasta syystä liikennetutkimusten materiaaleja ei voi siirtää kaupungeista toiseen.

Minä en väitä, että aivan varmasti kaikki mitä kirjoitan ja sanon on täysin virheetöntä, kaikenkattavaa ja ehdottomasti oikein. Päin vastoin, panen asiani julki omalla nimelläni, perusteluiden ja lähteiden kera. Jokainen, joka haluaa, viitsii ja osaa voi siten tarkistaa asiat. Se on avoimuuden ja tieteen periaatteen mukaista. Mutta vierasta periaatteelliselle väittelylle ja perusteettomalle mielipiteistään kiinni pitämiselle tai uskomuksille.

Antero

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Moneenkohan kertaan olen jo selittänyt, että sivulla ei kerrota, että siellä on tehty oletus kilometrikustannuksen riippumisesta vain pysähdysten määrästä. Jokainen varmasti tajuaa, että tuo oletus itsessään ei voi pitää paikkaansa, ja lisäksi sitten et kerro, että olet tehnyt tuollaisen oletuksen. Tämä menee nyt taas jankkaamiseksi, kun aina vaan yrität selittää mustaa valkoiseksi.


Bussin ja raitiovaunun (ja trollikan) liikennöintikustannukset eivät kuitenkaan ole vertailukelpoisia, jos liikennöintiolosuhteita ei oleteta* täsmällleen toisiaan vastaaviksi* lukuunottamatta kulkuneuvojen energialähteiden, voimansiirtojen ja pyörä-alusta -kontaktien eroja.

Eli vaikka näin:
Ajamme bussilla (dieselmoottori) ja ratikalla saman 5 km osuuden, jossa on pysäkkejä 500 m välein. Vertailuosuutena on muuten vastaava pätkä, mutta joka pysäkinvälissä pysähdytään kertaalleen (esim. liikennevaloihin). Näin saatu energia+huolto+muiden (muuttuvien?) kustannusten summa jaetaan ko. kulkuneuvon matkustajapaikkamäärällä.
Eli siis yksinkertaistetaan koetilanne äärimmilleen ja tutkitaan asiaa X mahdollisimman vähillä ulkopuolisilla muuttujilla.

Millä muulla saamme eroja tälle välille, kuin nyt lähinnä pysähdysten määrillä?

----------


## melfstro

> Massan merkitys on hyvä huomio. Bussin, ratikan ja metrojunan kesken käy kuitenkin niin, että matkustajakilometriä kohden vielä 350 m pysähdysvälillä bussin liikuttamisen energiantarve on enemmän kuin raideliikenteessä. Pysähdysvälin kasvaessa raideliikenteen energiantarve laskee nopeammin kuin bussilla, koska tasaisen nopeuden kulkuvastus on bussilla suurempi kuin raiteilla ja kiihdytysten eli massan vaikutus vähenee.





> Ratikan keskipysäkkiväli on 350 m ja omin havainnoin olen todennut, että ratikat pysähtyvät 1,5 kertaa niin usein kuin on tarve pysähtyä pysäkeillä. Siis pysähdysväli on 233 m.


Niin, 233 m on vähemmän kuin 350 m. Lisäksi nykyratikalla energiankulutusta nostaa hidastamiset 10 km/h:iin joka ikisen vaihteen ja ristikon kohdalla, vaikka niissä ei tarvitsisikaan pysähtyä.

Kilometrikustannuksia paljon olennaisempi asia on kuitenkin tunti- ja vaunupäiväkustannukset.
Näihin vaikuttaa suoraan linjanopeus. Kun nykyisellä Helsingin ratikalla linjanopeus on onnettoman alhainen, ei pelkästään pysähtymisten määrän takia vaan myös vaihdenopeuksien takia ja yksikön kokokin on onnettoman pieni, niin ei ole ihme että matkustajapaikkakustannus on tolkuttoman korkea. Eli liikkuminen kantakaupungissa on kaikkein kalleinta nimenomaan nykyisellä ratikalla toteutettuna. 
Asia voidaan ratkaista joko raitioliikennettä nopeuttamalla tai korvaamalla ratikka kumipyörin. Useimmissa tapauksissa ensimmäinen vaihtoehto on paras, mutta epäilemättä joidenkin rataosuukisen kohdalla jälkimmäinen vaihtoehto olisi kokonaisuuden kannalta järkevä.




> Joka tapauksessa Helsingin bussi ja raitiotiereitit eroavat kuin yö ja päivä joten se selittää osan suuresta kustannuserosta, mutta energian hinta kanssa osittain.


Ei ne nyt sentään niin ratkaisevasti eroa, onhan noita kantakaupunkibussilinjojakin (mm. 14 ja 18) joiden yksikkökustannuksia voisi käyttää vertailupohjana. Ja moni muukin Helsingin sisäinen bussilinja kulkee merkittävän osan reitistään kantakaupungissä, vieläpä samoja katuja ratikoiden kanssa (Mansku, Hämeentie, Mäkelänkatu).

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kilometrikustannuksia paljon olennaisempi asia on kuitenkin tunti- ja vaunupäiväkustannukset.


Olet aivan oikeassa siinä, että tunti- ja päiväkustannukset ovat merkittävät myös. Siksi ne käsitelläänkin erikseen ajomatkasta aiheutuvasta kustannuksesta.

Helsingin tilastoarvoilla (esim. vuosi 2007) kuljetun matkan kustannukset olivat
- Bussi 20 %
- Ratikka 29 %
- Metro 41 %
Nämä ovat laskettuna pelkästä liikennöinnistä. Ja pelkästä liikennöinnistä laskettuna kuljettajatunnit olivat:
- Bussi 57 %
- Ratikka 41 %
- Metro 16 %

Kun linjanopeus hidastuu, tarvitaan lisää vaunuja ja niiden kuljettajia. Mutta vaikka hidastuvalla linjanopeudella ajetaan edelleen samat kilometrit, hidastuessa kilometrienkin kustannus muuttuu. Jos hidastus johtuisi pelkästään tasaisen nopeuden alentumisesta, kustannuskin laskisi. Mutta kun hidastuminen johtuu nopeudenmuutoksista ja pysähdyksistä, kilometriä kohden laskettu kustannus nousee.

Siksi kaupunkiajo autollakin kuluttaa enemmän kuin suurempi nopeus maantiellä.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Vai onko sinulla luettelo, joka osoittaa, paljonko maailmalla oli polttomoottorikäyttöisiä ja paljonko sähkökäyttöisiä raitiovaunuja?


En tarkoittanut että niitä olisi ollut yhtä paljon kuin sähkökäyttöisiä vaan että niitä on ylipääänsä ollut aika monessa paikassa. 

Polttomoottorikäyttöisiä raitiovaunuja on käytetty lähinnä sivulinjoilla sekä selllaisilla maaseutumaisilla radoilla joissa sähköjen vetäminen on katsottu liian kalliiksi. Aluksi sellasilla kulki höyryraitiovaunuja, mutta polttomoottoritekniikan mahdollistuessa, polttomottoriraitiovaunuja. 

Tukholmassa, jopa kantakaupungin alueella, on ollut ainakin yksi bensakäyttöinen raitiotielinja. Sitten Hollannissa useita ainakin Rotterdamin ympäristössä, Itävallassa (taitaa olla vieläkin) jne. Sitten on niitä uuden ajan tram-train hybridivaunuja. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Kaid

> Tukholmassa, jopa kantakaupungin alueella, on ollut ainakin yksi bensakäyttöinen raitiotielinja.


Linja 19, Karlaplan-Frihamnen, oli 1,5 km pitkä yksiraiteinen linja jolla liikennöi yksi polttomoottorikäyttöinen vaunu. Linja avattiin 1924 ja lopetettiin 1929; tosin näiden vuosien välilläkin sitä liikennöitiin ajoittain busseilla linjan ainoan vaunun ollessa lainassa työvaunuksi raitiotien laajennustyömaille.

Wikipedia (joka ei toki ole mikään luotettava lähde) mainitsee vain kolme polttomoottoreita käyttänyttä raitiotiejärjestelmää Tukholman lisäksi (Hastings, Karachi ja Galveston).

----------


## Compact

> Wikipedia (joka ei toki ole mikään luotettava lähde) mainitsee vain kolme polttomoottoreita käyttänyttä raitiotiejärjestelmää Tukholman lisäksi (Hastings, Karachi ja Galveston).


Meitä lähin bensaratikkakaupunki on ollut Tallinna. Lukekaapa vanhasta Raitiosta ko. systeemistä suomeksi. (Wikipedia on huono lähde moneen asiaan.)

----------


## kuukanko

> Minusta tämä on aivan uskomatonta sinulta. Sinä keksit asian, jota tekstissäni ei ole, ja moitit sitten minua siitä asiasta.


Tekstissä ei ole, mutta laskelmissa on, ja juuri laskelmathan ovat tuon sivun olennaista sisältöä.

Jokainen joka näkee vaivan laskelmiesi läpikäymisestä huomaa, että ne on tehty sillä perusteella että km-kustannus riippuu pelkästään pysähdysten määrästä. Mutta suurin osa ei varmaan jaksa käydä niitä läpi, jolloin he voivat uskoakin sivulla esitetyn väärän tiedon.




> Otoksen koko ei ole kaksi, sillä sekä metro- että raitiovaunuja on yli sata ja tilastointia on tehty useiden vuosien ja miljoonien kilometrien ajalta.


Mutta laskelmien pohjaksi on otettu miljoonista kilometreistä vain kaksi keskiarvolukua. Otoksen koko olisi tämän tarkastelun kannalta miljoonia, jos jokainen ajettu kilometri olisi tarkasteltu erikseen ja katsottu sitten, onko pysähdyskustannus vakio. Aluksi voisi vaikka tarkastella jokaista ratikkalinjaa erikseen ja katsoa, onko niiden välisissä pysähdyskustannuksissa eroa.




> Minä en väitä, että aivan varmasti kaikki mitä kirjoitan ja sanon on täysin virheetöntä, kaikenkattavaa ja ehdottomasti oikein. Päin vastoin, panen asiani julki omalla nimelläni, perusteluiden ja lähteiden kera. Jokainen, joka haluaa, viitsii ja osaa voi siten tarkistaa asiat. Se on avoimuuden ja tieteen periaatteen mukaista. Mutta vierasta periaatteelliselle väittelylle ja perusteettomalle mielipiteistään kiinni pitämiselle tai uskomuksille.


Minulle on kyllä jäänyt vaikutelma, että julkaiset sivuja, jotka ovat omien mielipiteidesi mukaisia ja jos niillä olevia tietoja viitsii tarkastella, sieltä löytyy selviä virheitä. Joihinkin ne sivut uppoavat, mutta eivät tunnu uppoavan joukkoliikennepäättäjiin.

----------


## teme

> Minulle on kyllä jäänyt vaikutelma, että julkaiset sivuja, jotka ovat omien mielipiteidesi mukaisia ja jos niillä olevia tietoja viitsii tarkastella, sieltä löytyy selviä virheitä. Joihinkin ne sivut uppoavat, mutta eivät tunnu uppoavan joukkoliikennepäättäjiin.


Ottamatta kantaan siihen että pitäisikö tehdä niin kuin Antero sanoo, niin nämä meidän joukkoliikennepäättäjät on nyt esimerkiksi ollut johtamassa sellaista joukkoliikennejärjestelmää jossa sekä Helsingin sisäisten bussien että ratikoiden kustannukset kasvoivat 2004 - 2009 noin 30% ja samaan aikaan paikkakilometrit pienivät busseissa 15% ja ratikoissa 20%. Suureksi ja ainoaksi oikeaksi ratkaisuksi tarjottu metro on sinä aikana tuplannut rakentamiskustanuksena, eli se siitä. En tiedä ketä he kuuntelevat, mutta vääriä ihmisiä joka tapauksessa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tekstissä ei ole, mutta laskelmissa on, ja juuri laskelmathan ovat tuon sivun olennaista sisältöä...


Et tunnu kovin paljoa tietävän tutkimustyöstä. Uuden asian selvittäminen ei tapahdu tekemällä siten kuin aina ennen. Eli esim. käyttämällä oppikirjasta saatavia laskukaavoja.

Eikä maailma ole sellainen kuin mikään laskukaava sanoo. Laskukaavat ovat todellisuuden likimääräistyksiä, joilla saadaan kuitenkin *riittävän* tarkka tulos. Esimerkkinä vaikka ilmanvastus, jonka laskemiseen ei kannata nähdä vaivaa pienillä nopeuksilla, vaikka se oikeasti silloinkin vaikuttaa. Riittää siis käyttää laskukaavaa, joka ei sisällä ilmanvastusta.




> Jokainen joka näkee vaivan laskelmiesi läpikäymisestä huomaa, että ne on tehty sillä perusteella että km-kustannus riippuu pelkästään pysähdysten määrästä. Mutta suurin osa ei varmaan jaksa käydä niitä läpi, jolloin he voivat uskoakin sivulla esitetyn väärän tiedon.


Olen artikkelissani osoittanut, että kaupunkiraideliikenteessä kustannusten kannalta merkittävämpää on pysähdysten määrä kuin kuljetun matkan pituus. Tätä ei muuta se, että pysähdysten välillä tapahtuva vaunun liikkuminen aiheuttaa kustannuksia 1 % tai vaikka edelliseen nähden viisinkertaisesti eli 5 % niistä kustannuksista, joita pysähtymisestä aiheutuu. Virhe on pienempi kuin se 80 % virhe, joka seuraa siitä, että väitetään metron ajomatkasta aiheutuvat kustannukset samoiksi kuin nyt, vaikka metrojunat pysähtyisivät 230 metrin välein kuten raitiovaunut.

Sille, jonka vastuulla on suunnitella joukkoliikennettä, tieto siitä, mitä pysäkkiväli ja pysähdysten määrä vaikuttaa, on erittäin arvokas. Suunnittelijan tehtävä ei ole keksiä käyttöä busseille tai metroille, vaan tehtävä on keksiä hyvin palveleva ja tehokas keino kuljettaa ihmisiä.

Jos väität asiaani vääräksi, ole hyvä ja osoita, että pysähtyminen EI vaikuta ajomatkasta aiheutuviin kustannuksiin ja siksi kaikkien raitiolinjojen liikennöiminen metrolla on 80 % halvempaa kuin raitiovaunulla. Sitähän ymmärtääkseni yrität esittää moittimalla artikkeliani. Ja sitä mielikuvaa luodaan sekä tiedotteella että siitä tehdyllä HS:n artikkelilla.

Niin kauan kun et osoita omaa väitettäsi oikeaksi, moitteesi ovat tyhjän arvoisia. Koska sillä ei ole merkitystä, että et pidä tuloksesta.




> Mutta laskelmien pohjaksi on otettu miljoonista kilometreistä vain kaksi keskiarvolukua. Otoksen koko olisi tämän tarkastelun kannalta miljoonia, jos jokainen ajettu kilometri olisi tarkasteltu erikseen ja katsottu sitten, onko pysähdyskustannus vakio. Aluksi voisi vaikka tarkastella jokaista ratikkalinjaa erikseen ja katsoa, onko niiden välisissä pysähdyskustannuksissa eroa.


Kun jokaisesta ratikkalinjasta erikseen ei ole tilastoja, eikä sellaisia vaunukierron vuoksi edes voi olla, en voi sellaisia käyttää.

Jos selität, että otos on kaksi ja se on liian pieni, niin mikä on se perusjoukko, josta on otettu liian pieni otos? Kaikki maailman raitiotiet ja metrot? Niiden tutkiminen ei ole mielekästä, vaan yhtä typerää kuin ennustaa Suomen presidentinvaalien tulosta kysymällä kaikilta EU:n kansalaisilta, ketä he äänestäisivät Suomen presidentiksi.



> Minulle on kyllä jäänyt vaikutelma, että julkaiset sivuja, jotka ovat omien mielipiteidesi mukaisia ja jos niillä olevia tietoja viitsii tarkastella, sieltä löytyy selviä virheitä. Joihinkin ne sivut uppoavat, mutta eivät tunnu uppoavan joukkoliikennepäättäjiin.


Sitä voi näköjään omalla foorumillaan kirjoitella mitä hyvänsä, kun ei ole pelkoa, että kukaan sulkee käyttäjätunnusta.

Minulle on tullut vaikutelma, että sinun mielestäsi tiedon luotettavuus perustuu siihen kuka tietoa esittää. Ja luotettavaa on sinulle vain sellainen tieto, jota esittävät itsesi kanssa samanmieliset tahot, jotka pitävät bussi- ja metroliikennettä parempana kuin raitioliikennettä. Ne tahot lobbaavat ja julkaisevat oman intressinsä mukaista asiaa aivan tarpeeksi. Siksi minä en julkaise omilla sivuillani enkä tällä foorumilla niistä toisintoja edes silloin, kun asia on oikein. Sen sijaan kun havaitsen virheitä tai virheellisiä tulkintoja, puutun niihin. Tässä ja monissa muissa tapauksissa on kyse juuri siitä. Tietenkään sivuni ja esittämäni asia ei ole mieleesi, jos asenteesi on kuten edellä arvelen.

Teme jo kommentoi osuvasti joukkoliikennepäättäjiä. Voin yhtyä Temen kommenttiin täysin. Olet aivan oikeassa siinä, ettei joukkoliikennepäättäjiin ole uponnut uusi tieto ja osaaminen. Ei ole kovin vakuuttavaa esittää 50 vuotta vanhoja keinoja, joiden huonot tulokset on nähty jo moneen kertaan. Valitettavaa on, jos edes sukupolvenvaihdos ei tuo mitään edistymistä. Viikolla Helsingin Uutisten välissä jaettu lehdykkä ei hyvää lupaa.

Antero

----------


## petteri

Antero se vaan jaksaa väittää mustaa valkoiseksi ja kääntää puheenaihetta aina vaan.  

Minusta merkittävä osa Anteron viestinnästä on varsin voimakkaasti väritettyä. Faktoista lähinnä omaa mielipidettä tukevat  otetaan huomioon ja asiat esitetään niin, että vasta-argumentit sivuutetaan. Erilaiset laskelmat ja sivut tehdään ilmeisesti tarkoituksella asioista varsin yksipuolisen kuvan antaviksi. Ja sitten vielä hän väittää itse käyttävänsä tieteellisiä menetelmiä  ja esittävänsä värittömätöntä tieteellistä faktaa. 

Vaikka voihan tuo tiedettäkin olla, kyllähän Neuvostoliitossakin osattiin esittää kommunistinen ideologia tieteen kaapuun verhottuna. Epämiellyttävät luvut saattoi sosialistisessa paratiisissa aina kääntää teoriaa tukeviksi. Antero on opetellut hyvin propagandan levittämisen taidon.

----------


## kuukanko

> Et tunnu kovin paljoa tietävän tutkimustyöstä. Uuden asian selvittäminen ei tapahdu tekemällä siten kuin aina ennen. Eli esim. käyttämällä oppikirjasta saatavia laskukaavoja.


Tämä väittely nyt vaan kiertää kehää (jälleen kerran) etkä edes vastaa niihin argumentteihin, mitä esitin. Ehkä on parempi lopettaa tämä vääntö tähän.




> Olen artikkelissani osoittanut, että kaupunkiraideliikenteessä kustannusten kannalta merkittävämpää on pysähdysten määrä kuin kuljetun matkan pituus. Tätä ei muuta se, että pysähdysten välillä tapahtuva vaunun liikkuminen aiheuttaa kustannuksia 1 % tai vaikka edelliseen nähden viisinkertaisesti eli 5 % niistä kustannuksista, joita pysähtymisestä aiheutuu.


Miten olet artikkelissasi osoittanut em. asian? Millä perusteella pysähdysten välillä tapahtuva vaunun liikkuminen aiheuttaisi 1% tai 5% pysähtymisestä aiheutuvista kustannuksista, eikä esim. 50% tai 100%?




> Jos väität asiaani vääräksi, ole hyvä ja osoita, että pysähtyminen EI vaikuta ajomatkasta aiheutuviin kustannuksiin ja siksi kaikkien raitiolinjojen liikennöiminen metrolla on 80 % halvempaa kuin raitiovaunulla.


En ole missään vaiheessa väittänyt, että pysähtyminen ei vaikuttaisi ajomatkasta aiheutuviin kustannuksiin. Sorrut nyt itse olkiukkotaktiikan käyttämiseen.




> Niin kauan kun et osoita omaa väitettäsi oikeaksi, moitteesi ovat tyhjän arvoisia.


Minähän olen vain osoittanut sivusi sisällön vääräksi. Minulla ei ole tarjota tilalle mitään toista teoriaa eikä minulla tarvitsekaan olla.




> Jos selität, että otos on kaksi ja se on liian pieni, niin mikä on se perusjoukko, josta on otettu liian pieni otos?


Varmasti tunnet tilastollisen merkittävyyden käsitteen ja sen laskemistavan. Tarvittavan otoksen koko tietysti riippuu siitä, millaiseen joukkoon esität teoriasi soveltuvan. Jos esität teoriaa joka pätee kaikkeen maailman kaupunkiraideliikenteeseen, pitää otoksen olla aika valtava, jotta siitä saisi tilastollisesti merkittävän.




> Minulle on tullut vaikutelma, että sinun mielestäsi tiedon luotettavuus perustuu siihen kuka tietoa esittää. Ja luotettavaa on sinulle vain sellainen tieto, jota esittävät itsesi kanssa samanmieliset tahot, jotka pitävät bussi- ja metroliikennettä parempana kuin raitioliikennettä.


Tietysti luotan enemmän sellaiseen tietoon, jonka lähde on jollakin tavalla tunnettu luotettavaksi. Se ei tarkoita suinkaan sitä, että esitettyjen asioiden pitäisi olla täsmätä nykyisiin mielipiteisiini. Olen valmis muuttamaan mielipiteitäni ja olen muuttanutkin nähtyäni mielestäni asialliset perustelut. En edes pidä bussi- ja metroliikennettä raitioliikennettä parempana, vaan näen että jokaisella niistä on oma sovellusalueensa, jossa ne ovat parhaita.

Toinen asia on sitten viralliset julkaisut, jotka on tehty yhteisten pelisääntöjen mukaan. Vaikka niissä usein on käytetty kepulikonsteja halutun lopputuloksen saamiseksi, tehdään todelliset päätökset niihin pohjautuen. Silloin on melkein se ja sama, mikä niiden sisältö on, kun poliitikot eivät ymmärrä niistä kuitenkaan kuin lopputuloksen ja lopputulosten pohjalta päätetään, mitä tähän maahan rakennetaan ja mitä ei.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minähän olen vain osoittanut sivusi sisällön vääräksi. Minulla ei ole tarjota tilalle mitään toista teoriaa eikä minulla tarvitsekaan olla.


Tässäpä osuvasti itse tiivistät. Sinulla on oikeus väittää esittämäni asia vääräksi, eikä sille tarvitse olla mitään perustelua. Väitteesi riittää. Miksi minun pitää perustella mutta sinun ei tarvitse?

Et ole osoittanut artikkelini asiaa vääräksi, olet vain perustelematta väittänyt sitä vääräksi. Samalla olet osoittanut kaikille joukkoliikennettä tunteville, mitä joukkoliikenteestä et tiedä.




> Toinen asia on sitten viralliset julkaisut, jotka on tehty yhteisten pelisääntöjen mukaan. Vaikka niissä usein on käytetty kepulikonsteja halutun lopputuloksen saamiseksi, tehdään todelliset päätökset niihin pohjautuen. Silloin on melkein se ja sama, mikä niiden sisältö on, kun poliitikot eivät ymmärrä niistä kuitenkaan kuin lopputuloksen ja lopputulosten pohjalta päätetään, mitä tähän maahan rakennetaan ja mitä ei.


Oletko siis sitä mieltä, että viranomaisilla on oikeus käyttää kepulikonsteja ja esittää asiat niin, että demokratian mukaan valitsemamme edustajat eivät ymmärrä asioita eivätkä tiedä mistä päättävät? Meillä näyttää olevan ratkaisevasti erilaiset elämänarvot.




> Tämä väittely nyt vaan kiertää kehää (jälleen kerran) etkä edes vastaa niihin argumentteihin, mitä esitin. Ehkä on parempi lopettaa tämä vääntö tähän.


Ethän sinä esitä mitään argumentteja, ja juuri kirjoitit, ettei sinun tarvitsekaan. Ei tässä keskustella sinun puolestasi asiakysymyksistä, vaan uskonasioista.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Et ole osoittanut artikkelini asiaa vääräksi, olet vain perustelematta väittänyt sitä vääräksi.


Olen osoittanut, että sivusi perustuu olettamukselle, että kaupunkiraideliikenteen kilometrikustannus riippuu pelkästään pysähdysten määrästä, ja ko. olettamushan on suoraan fysiikan lakien vastainen.




> Oletko siis sitä mieltä, että viranomaisilla on oikeus käyttää kepulikonsteja ja esittää asiat niin, että demokratian mukaan valitsemamme edustajat eivät ymmärrä asioita eivätkä tiedä mistä päättävät?


Mielestäni kepulikonstien käyttäminen on huonoa hallintoa ja poliitikkojen harhauttaminen on huonoa hallintoa, mutta niin meidän päätöksentekomme vaan toimii.

----------


## 339-DF

> Toinen asia on sitten viralliset julkaisut, jotka on tehty yhteisten pelisääntöjen mukaan. Vaikka niissä usein on käytetty kepulikonsteja halutun lopputuloksen saamiseksi, tehdään todelliset päätökset niihin pohjautuen. Silloin on melkein se ja sama, mikä niiden sisältö on, kun poliitikot eivät ymmärrä niistä kuitenkaan kuin lopputuloksen ja lopputulosten pohjalta päätetään, mitä tähän maahan rakennetaan ja mitä ei.


Tämä on kyllä aika hurja mielipide. Eli on siis mielestäsi ihan ok virallisen tahon, vaikkapa HSL:n, menetellä niin, että ensin päätetään lopputulos, on se sitten miten kahjo tahansa, ja sen jälkeen valehdellaan niin että korvat heiluu, kun yritetään tehdä "selvitys", joka osoittaa sen ennalta päätetyn lopputuloksen oikeaksi?

Ja minä kun luulin, etta olen ollut ihan vainoharhainen Jätkäsaaren linjastojen, Laajasalon raideratkaisun, Raide-Jokerin ja ties minkä suhteen. Mutta jos tällä tavalla toimitaan ja se jopa julkisesti ääneen sanotaan, niin en kai sitten olekaan. Tässähän olisi herkullista jutunjuurta HS:n lurkereille.

Mutta ei se ole vain huonoa hallintoa, se on virkavirhe, jos virkamies tieten tahtoen valehtelee raportteihinsa ja esityksiinsa "tietoa", jonka tietää olevan roskaa.

Muuten, lukeutuukohan sitten tämä otsikkoaiheen kustannusraporttikin, joka esittää jostain syystä raitioliikenteen kalliina ja metron edullisena, juuri tähän kepulikonstiraportointiin?

----------


## petteri

> Muuten, lukeutuukohan sitten tama otsikkoaiheen kustannusraporttikin, joka esittaa jostain syysta raitioliikenteen kalliina ja metron edullisena, juuri tahan kepulikonstiraportointiin?


Ei tuossa raportissa ole mitään hämärää. Vaikka eihän Helsingin metro ja lähijunat ole nykyisellään mitenkään ratikoiden kanssa vertailukelpoista liikennettä. Parin kilometrin hitaalla jakeluliikenteellä ja  kymmenen kilometrin semi-nopealla liikenteellä on eri mittarit ja luonnollisesti kustannusrakennekin on hyvin erilainen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olen osoittanut, että sivusi perustuu olettamukselle, että kaupunkiraideliikenteen kilometrikustannus riippuu pelkästään pysähdysten määrästä, ja ko. olettamushan on suoraan fysiikan lakien vastainen.


Et ole osoittanut yhtään mitään, esität vain väitteitä, joita sinun ei mielestäsi tarvitse perustella.

Minä ja moni muu tietää, että sekä energian kulutus että kaluston huoltotarve aiheutuvat pääasiassa liikkeellelähdöistä ja pysähdyksistä. Se on siis tieto, ei olettamus. Artikkelissani olen osoittanut, että HKL:n metro- ja raitioliikenteen toteutuneiden kustannusten vertailu osoittaa, että tämä asia nähdään myös toteutuneista kustannuksista. Tiedossa ja tiedon perusteella tehdyssä tilastojen analyysissä ei ole mitään väärää, vaikka niin väität.

Mutta kuten totesin jo edellisessä viestissä, sinulle tämä asia näyttää olevan uskonasia. Ei ole kyse siitä, mikä on oikein, mikä väärin, mikä totta, mikä valhetta. Sinulle on vain kyse siitä, että sinulle ei kelpaa se mitä minä esitän. Et vain halua, osaa tai pysty kumoamaan asiaani asia-argumenteilla ja selität siksi, etteivät asiaperustelut ole sinun kohdallasi tarpeen. Ei sinun kanssasi voi väitellä, kun kerran ei kyse ole asiasta vaan sinun mielipiteestäsi minusta henkilönä.




> Mielestäni kepulikonstien käyttäminen on huonoa hallintoa ja poliitikkojen harhauttaminen on huonoa hallintoa, mutta niin meidän päätöksentekomme vaan toimii.


Tulkitsenko oikein, ettei sinun mielestäsi ole tarpeen päästä tästä käytännöstä?

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Minä ja moni muu tietää, että sekä energian kulutus että kaluston huoltotarve aiheutuvat pääasiassa liikkeellelähdöistä ja pysähdyksistä.


Tälle tiedolle sitten varmasti löytyy joku lähde, joka myös kertoo, kuinka se "pääasiassa" tarkoittaa niin suurta osuutta, että kuljetun matkan voi jättää kokonaan huomiotta tuloksen muuttumatta merkittävästi. Lähteen esittämiseen asti "minä ja moni muu tietää" on ihan pelkkää perusteetonta hölinää. Minulle tämä nimenomaan ei ole uskonasia, vaan heti kun aiheesta löytyy asiallinen tieteellisen yhteisön kritiikin kestänyt tutkimus, niin hyväksyn asian. Kun maailmanlaajuisesti nyt kuitenkin käytetään kustannusperusteena nimenomaan kuljettua matkaa, niin toistaiseksi uskon sen merkitsevän enemmän.




> Tulkitsenko oikein, ettei sinun mielestäsi ole tarpeen päästä tästä käytännöstä?


Tulkitset väärin, minusta olisi parempi jos päätökset perusteltaisiin mahdollisimman oikein.




> Tämä on kyllä aika hurja mielipide. Eli on siis mielestäsi ihan ok virallisen tahon, vaikkapa HSL:n, menetellä niin, että ensin päätetään lopputulos, on se sitten miten kahjo tahansa, ja sen jälkeen valehdellaan niin että korvat heiluu, kun yritetään tehdä "selvitys", joka osoittaa sen ennalta päätetyn lopputuloksen oikeaksi?


Kuten jo aikaisemmassa viestissä kirjoitin, minusta tuo käytäntö ei ole ok.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tälle tiedolle sitten varmasti löytyy joku lähde, joka myös kertoo, kuinka se "pääasiassa" tarkoittaa niin suurta osuutta, että kuljetun matkan voi jättää kokonaan huomiotta tuloksen muuttumatta merkittävästi. Lähteen esittämiseen asti "minä ja moni muu tietää" on ihan pelkkää perusteetonta hölinää. Minulle tämä nimenomaan ei ole uskonasia, vaan heti kun aiheesta löytyy asiallinen tieteellisen yhteisön kritiikin kestänyt tutkimus, niin hyväksyn asian. Kun maailmanlaajuisesti nyt kuitenkin käytetään kustannusperusteena nimenomaan kuljettua matkaa, niin toistaiseksi uskon sen merkitsevän enemmän.


Sinulle tämä on mitä ilmeisimmin uskon asia. Et ole itse tästä asiasta perillä, vaan uskot auktoriteetteihin ja yksinkertaistettuun esitykseen vain siksi, että moni muukin tekee niin. Tiedät varmaan sananlaskun lehmänlannan hyvyydestä ja kärpäsistä: Ei lanta ole hyvää, vaikka miljardit kärpäset ovatkin sitä mieltä.

Kaikista asioista ei ole tieteellisiä tutkimuksia. Silti moni asia on selvä niille ihmisille, jotka ovat asioiden kanssa tekemisissä. Ihan vaikka vain työnsä puolesta. Sinulla vain on otsaa väittää vastaan, kun et pidä asiasta tai siitä, että asia loukkaa auktoriteettiuskoasi.

Kun kerran väität aina vain vastaan, ole hyvä ja selvitä asiat ja tiedot itse. Olen tästä keskustelusta jo oppinut, että minun on turha esittää sinulle yhtään mitään, koska sinä et USKO mihinkään mitä esitän. En minäkään uhoa HKL:n kustannusraportin tekijöille, että teidän raporttinne on väärä, korjatkaa se, ja asia on näin, vaikka en perustelekaan mitenkään, että se on väärä.




> Tulkitset väärin, minusta olisi parempi jos päätökset perusteltaisiin mahdollisimman oikein.


Toivottavasti tulevaisuudessa myös sitten suhtaudut myönteisesti pyrkimyksiin oikaista virheitä, vaikka oikominen onkin auktoriteettien esityksiä vastaan.




> Parin kilometrin hitaalla jakeluliikenteellä ja kymmenen kilometrin semi-nopealla liikenteellä on eri mittarit ja luonnollisesti kustannusrakennekin on hyvin erilainen.


Eikö silloin ole mielestäsi oikein tiedottaa siitä, että parin kilometrin hidas jakeluliikenne on kalliimpaa kuin kymmenen kilometrin semi-nopea liikenne? Sillä kumpikaan ei ole sidottu bussiin, raitiovaunuun tai metrojunaan.

Antero

----------


## sane

> Minä ja moni muu tietää, että sekä energian kulutus että kaluston huoltotarve aiheutuvat pääasiassa liikkeellelähdöistä ja pysähdyksistä. Se on siis tieto, ei olettamus. Artikkelissani olen osoittanut, että HKL:n metro- ja raitioliikenteen toteutuneiden kustannusten vertailu osoittaa, että tämä asia nähdään myös toteutuneista kustannuksista. Tiedossa ja tiedon perusteella tehdyssä tilastojen analyysissä ei ole mitään väärää, vaikka niin väität.





> Molemmat ovat sähkökäyttöisiä vaunuja, jotka ovat lisäksi rakenteeltaan samantapaisia. Niiden kilometrikustannusten tulisi siksi olla lähellä toisiaan.


Näiden perusteella voidaan seuraavin olettamuksin osoittaa tuloksen luotettavuus vähintään kyseenalaiseksi:

1: Ajosta aiheutuvaa huoltotarvetta esiintyy lähinnä teleissä ja voimansiirrossa
2: Telejä on metrossa huomattavasti ratikkaa harvemmassa, eli enemmän matkustaji teliä kohden
3: Radan geometria (mäet, kaarteet) vaikuttavat merkittävästi telien kulumiseen
4: Metron geometria on huomattavasti ratikkaa helpompi

Näillä oletuksin voidaan aukottomasti osoittaa metron ja ratikan välisen huoltotarpeen riippuvan muustakin kuin pysähdysten lukumäärästä.

Verrataan lisäksi energiankulutuksen osalta metroa (M100) Ja ratikkaa (NrII)
Ratikalla massaa 190kg/matkustajapaikka, metrolla 320kg/paikka (paikkamäärät kaupunkiliikenne.net, massat wikipedia). Ilmanvastusta ei nyt oletettavasti vähäpätöisenä tiheään pysähdyttäessä oteta ollenkaan huomioon.

Tästä nähdään metron tarvitsevan noin 1,7 kertaa enemmän energiaa kiihdyttäessä samaan nopeuteen kuin ratikka. Kun lisäksi otetaan huomioon metron suurempi nopeus, eli se joutuu kiihtymään jopa 80km/h nopeuteen verrattuna ratikan 40km/h, menee energiaa jopa 4*1,7 kertainen määrä = 6,8 kertaa ratikan kiihdyttäminen.

Tämä taas osoittaa selkeästi metrolla kuluvan huomattavasti enemmän energiaa pysähdyksen jälkeiseen kiihdytykseen. Vaikka näistä selkeistä eroista huoltotarpeessa ja energiakulutuksessa huolimatta kustannus pysähdystä kohti on metrolla ja ratikalla hyvin lähellä toisiaan, ei se todista kilometrihinnan riippuvan pysähdyksistä edes kuljettua matkaa enemmän.

Tein muuten nopean Excel-laskelman kuvitteellisesta 10km pituisesta reitistä jolla ajetaan 10min vuorovälillä. Pysähdeltäessä 230m välein tarvittiin linjalle 10 yksikköä, 450m välein pärjättiin 8 yksiköllä. Eli turhien pysähdysten määrää karsimalla on helppo osoittaa aukottomasti päivä- ja tuntikustannusten putoavan 20 % tarjottua paikkakilometriä kohti valoetuuksia kehittämällä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kun kerran väität aina vain vastaan, ole hyvä ja selvitä asiat ja tiedot itse.


Kyllä lähteen esittämisen velvollisuus nyt on sinulla, kun esitit tietoa joka perustuu teoriaan, joka ei ole yleisesti tiedossa. Jos lähdettä ei löydy, voidaan todeta että sivusi on fantasiaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Näiden perusteella voidaan seuraavin olettamuksin osoittaa tuloksen luotettavuus vähintään kyseenalaiseksi:
> 
> 1: Ajosta aiheutuvaa huoltotarvetta esiintyy lähinnä teleissä ja voimansiirrossa


Eivät telit ole ainoa merkittävä huoltokohde. Merkittävä mekaanisen kulumisen ja huollon kohde ovat ovet.

Kaikkiaan sekä huoltokohteet että energian kulutus jakautuvat pysähtymiseen, pysäkkeihin, kuljettuun matkaan ja aikaan perustuviin tekijöihin. Se, miten suuri merkitys kullakin ryhmällä on, riippuu energian ja työn hinnasta, huoltotyön määrästä sekä varaosien hinnasta.

Tietenkin sekä ratageometria että vaunun rakenne vaikuttavat. Variotramien huolto on olennaisesti kalliimpaa kuin Nr-vaunujen, koska vaunun rakenne soveltuu huonosti meidän mäkiseen ja kaarteiseen rataverkkoomme. Mutta on eri asia selvitetäänkö erilaisten rataverkkojen, erilaisten vaunurakenteiden vai erilaisten liikennöintiolosuhteiden vaikutusta.




> Näillä oletuksin voidaan aukottomasti osoittaa metron ja ratikan välisen huoltotarpeen riippuvan muustakin kuin pysähdysten lukumäärästä.


Kuten edellä luettelin, huoltotarve (ja energiankulutus) riippuvat neljästä eri tekijästä. Olennainen kysymys artikkelissani on, kumpi kuvaa matkaan perustuvaa kustannusta paremmin, etäisyys vai pysähdysten määrä. En käsitellyt artikkelissani sitä, onko muiden tekijöiden merkitys niin suuri, että niitä on syytä tarkastella erikseen vai voiko ne yhdistää valittuun mittariin. Syy tähän oli se, ettei raportti erottele mitenkään ajomatkakulujen muodostumista, joten käytettävissä olleiden tietojen perusteella ei voinut arvioida kuin kahden vaihtoehdon välillä.

Tavallinen käytäntöhän on ollut, kuten HKL:n raportissakin, että kaikki eri tekijät yhdistetään etäisyyteen. VR-Yhtymä liittää etäisyyteen kaiken, eli henkilökunnan kulut, kaluston kuoletuksen ja jopa junan pituuden. Jos pelkästään etäisyyteen liittyvien tekijöiden osuus ajomatkan kustannuksista on ollut alle neljännes ja pysähtymisiin ja pysäkkeihin liittyvät kustannukset ovat 2/3, on syytä pitää varsin epätarkoituksenmukaisena ilmoittaa kulut vain etäisyyttä kohden.




> Tein muuten nopean Excel-laskelman kuvitteellisesta 10km pituisesta reitistä jolla ajetaan 10min vuorovälillä. Pysähdeltäessä 230m välein tarvittiin linjalle 10 yksikköä, 450m välein pärjättiin 8 yksiköllä. Eli turhien pysähdysten määrää karsimalla on helppo osoittaa aukottomasti päivä- ja tuntikustannusten putoavan 20 % tarjottua paikkakilometriä kohti valoetuuksia kehittämällä.


Aivan. Ja voinet varmaan liittää taulukkoosi myös matkasta aiheutuvat kustannukset sekä etäisyyteen että pysähdysten määrään liittyen todetaksesi, miten suuri merkitys on sillä, kumman perusteella lasketaan.




> Kyllä lähteen esittämisen velvollisuus nyt on sinulla, kun esitit tietoa joka perustuu teoriaan, joka ei ole yleisesti tiedossa. Jos lähdettä ei löydy, voidaan todeta että sivusi on fantasiaa.


Se on sinun mielipiteesi. Minun mielepiteeni on, että esitä sinä ensin perusteet sille, että kilometrit kuvaavat kustannuksia paremmin kuin pysähdykset, kun kerran sellaista väität. Antaa asian puhua puolestaan. Eivät nämä asiat mitään salaisia teorioita ole, vaan yleistä tietoa. Etsivä löytää, niin minäkin olen tehnyt.

Antero

----------


## Kantokoski

Ratikka kustannustehokas? Huh..

Ratikka on:

i) hidas
ii) kallis
iii) ei-seudullinen
iiii) palvelee suhteellisen pientä ryhmää

Ns. ratikka-alue kattaa vain noin 100 000 eli 1/6 Helsingin väestöstä. Eikä se ole laaja-alueinen tai seudullinen, kuten halpa, nopea ja seudullinen metro on.

----------


## 339-DF

Minun käy jotenkin sääliksi näitä keskuudessamme eläviä nimimerkki Kantokosken kaltaisia ihmisiä, joille maailma on Helsinki ja Helsinki on maailma. _Matkailu avartaa_ ei ole ihan turha sanonta. Vaan uskaltautuukohan nimimerkki Kantokoski edes Tampereelle muutaman vuoden päästä?

----------


## Koala

Tässä tapauksessa matkailu avartaa vain jos ulkomailla on hyviä jumahtaneiden levysoittimien korjaamoja.

----------


## GT8N

Pitkästä aikaa! (En laita hymiötä).




> Ratikka kustannustehokas? Huh..


Liittyy taas olennaisesti viestiketjun otsikkoon... 

Ja huh tosiaan. Oikein toteutettu raitiotie on kustannustehokas. Tällä vuosituhannella avattujen kokonaan uusien järjestelmien ja vanhojen laajentamisen määrä puhu puolestaan.



> Ratikka on:


Ratikka on juuri sitä, mitä sen halutaan olevan. Lyhytnäköinen valehteluun perustuva liikennepolitiikka yhdistettynä epäammattitaitoiseen ja näköalattomaan liikennesuunnitteluun johtaa pääpiirteittäin helsinkiläistyyliseen idiotismiin, jossa joukkoliikenteen toteuttamistapa kelpaa vain varoittavasta esimerkistä.

Vastaavasti jos liikennejärjestelmä suunnitellaan kokonaisuutena ja asiakaslähtöisesti sekä pyritään kasvattamaan joukkoliikenteen markkinaosuutta, päädytään usean Keski-Euroopan kaupungin tasolle, joiden joukkoliikennettä voimme vain kadehtia.




> i) hidas
> ii) kallis
> iii) ei-seudullinen
> iiii) palvelee suhteellisen pientä ryhmää


Oikein toteutettu raitiotie on:
I) Keskinopeudeltaan hyvä (luokkaa 20-30 km/h).
II) Halpa rakentaa sekä kustannustehokas liikennöidä.
III) Seudullinen, duoraitiotienä jopa maakunta/osavaltiotason joukkoliikenneväline.
IV) Palvelee laajaa käyttäjäryhmää sekä on joukkoliikennejärjestelmän laadukas osa.




> Ns. ratikka-alue kattaa vain noin 100 000 eli 1/6 Helsingin väestöstä.


 Ja kuinkas suurta asukasmäärää pelkkä metro palvelee kävelyetäisyydellä metroasemista?


> Eikä se ole laaja-alueinen tai seudullinen, kuten halpa, nopea ja seudullinen metro on.


 Milloin metro on muka ollut "laaja-alueinen", "seudullinen", "halpa" tai "nopea"? Helsingin metron makkaratikun "seudullisuus" on kovin subjektiivinen asia. Metron absoluuttisen halpuuden käsittämiseen tarvitaan myös jotain ihan omaa laskuoppia, kun pelkästään automaattimetron ja länsimetron kustannukset paukkuu sadoilla miljoonilla budjettien yli. Eikä se metro ole edes nopea. Sen tajuaa jokainen Itäväylällä autolla ja yöbussilla kulkenut.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Ratikka on:
> 
> i) ̶h̶̶̶i̶̶̶d̶̶̶a̶̶̶s̶̶̶
> ii) ̶k̶a̶l̶l̶i̶s̶
> iii) ̶e̶i̶-̶s̶e̶u̶d̶u̶l̶l̶i̶n̶e̶n̶
> iiii) p̶a̶l̶v̶e̶l̶e̶e̶ ̶s̶u̶h̶t̶e̶e̶l̶l̶i̶s̶e̶n̶ ̶p̶i̶e̶n̶t̶ä̶ ̶r̶y̶h̶m̶ä̶ä̶


Ja Maxell toistaa... toistaa... toistaa...

Ratikka on:

1) Nopea
2) Halpa
3) Seudullinen
4) Palvelee suurta ryhmää

...kun näin päätetään.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Ratikka kustannustehokas? Huh..
> 
> Ratikka on:
> 
> i) hidas
> ii) kallis
> iii) ei-seudullinen
> iiii) palvelee suhteellisen pientä ryhmää


Raitiovaunu on tieliikenteeseen hyväksytty raideliikenneväline. Lisäksi mm. Saksan raitiotieasetuksessa (BOStrab) on määrätty raitiovaunun suurimmasta sallitusta leveydestä ja pituudesta ja hätäjarrutushidastuvuuden minimiarvosta. Lisäksi muistan nähneeni erään lähteen, jossa määriteltiin raitiotiekalustolle sallituksi maksimi huippunopeudeksi 90 km/h (tiettyjen olosuhteiden vallitessa 100 km/h). Kaikki muu on kiinni suunnittelijoiden ja poliitikkojen tavoitteista ja asiantuntemuksesta.

----------


## petteri

> Raitiovaunu on tieliikenteeseen hyväksytty raideliikenneväline. Lisäksi mm. Saksan raitiotieasetuksessa (BOStrab) on määrätty raitiovaunun suurimmasta sallitusta leveydestä ja pituudesta ja hätäjarrutushidastuvuuden minimiarvosta. Lisäksi muistan nähneeni erään lähteen, jossa määriteltiin raitiotiekalustolle sallituksi maksimi huippunopeudeksi 90 km/h (tiettyjen olosuhteiden vallitessa 100 km/h). Kaikki muu on kiinni suunnittelijoiden ja poliitikkojen tavoitteista ja asiantuntemuksesta.


Pääsääntöisesti katutasossa toimiva raitioliikenne voi olla varsin nopeaa siellä, missä muukin maantasoinen liikenne on kohtuullisen nopeaa. Mutta jos halutaan joukkoliikenteelle selvää nopeusetua suhteessa muuhun liikenteeseen pitää rakentaa tunneleita tai muita eristettyjä ratoja.

Monessa suunnilleen Helsingin kokoisessa saksalaisessa kaupungissa joukkoliikenne perustuu nopeaan S- ja U- bahnverkkoon, jota helpommilla reiteillä täydennetään maantasoisella pikaratikkaliikenteellä, joka on usein tunneloitu keskustoissa. Lisäksi on myös jakelu- tai liityntätyyppisiä ratikoita.

Helsingin seudun kaupunkirata ja metroverkko palvelee Länsimetron valmistumisen jälkeen entistä kattavampana nopeana liikenneverkkona. Verkon täydentämiseen uudella raitioliikenteellä on selvästi tarvetta. Helpointa raitioliikennettä on laajentaa esikaupunkimaisissa oloissa, joissa ratikalle saadaan usein kohtuullinen nopeus katutasossakin. Raide-jokeria ja muut liityntäpikaratikat tai poikittaisratikat lienevät luontevin tapa laajentaa raitioliikennettä nykyistä nopeampaan liikennöintiin.

Helsingin keskustasta lähtevien yhteyksien hoitaminen ratikkaliikenteellä sen sijaan vaatii joko tunneli- tai eristetyn radan ratkaisuja tai suuria muutoksia nykyiseen jakelutyyliseen lähiraitioliikenteeseen. Helsingin kantakaupungin vaikeus ratikkaliikenteelle, johtaa paljolti siitä, että pintaliikenneverkko on jo nykyään rajusti kuormitettu ja raitio- sekä bussiliikenne on niin vilkasta.

Nopea liikennöinti pikaratikalla katutasossa perustuu yleensä siihen, että reitteja ajetaan kaukana maksimitiheästä vuorovälistä ja verkon kapasiteettia säätelemällä lisätään nopeutta. Helsingin kantakaupungissa on sen sijaan varsin rajoitetut mahdollisuudet raitioliikenteen nopeusoptimointiin rajusti kapasiteettia syömällä. 

Toki rakentamalla tunneleita hankalimmille alueille voidaan  Helsingin keskustastakin ajaa nopeita ratikoita ulos ja laajentaa nopeaa raitioliikennettä tavalla joka ei mahdu kantakaupungin ruuhkaiseen katuverkkoon.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Ns. ratikka-alue kattaa vain noin 100 000 eli 1/6 Helsingin väestöstä. Eikä se ole laaja-alueinen tai seudullinen, kuten halpa, nopea ja seudullinen metro on.


Korjataan nyt sen verran, että ratikka-alue kattaa karkeasti eteläisen ja keskisen suurpiirin, poislukien Lauttasaari ja lisäksi läntisestä suurpiiristä Reijolan ja Munkkiniemen peruspiirit. Näissä asuu yhteensä 
Eteläinen suurpiiri pl Laru 79600
Keskinen suurpiiri  78600
Reijola	 15700
Munkkiniemi 17300

Yhteensä 191 000 asukasta. Se on suunnilleen kolmannes Helsingin asukkaista. Lisäksi tietysti alueella on valtaosa Helsingin työpaikoista. Liekö myös enemmistö koko seudun työpaikoista.

Voitaisiinko pyrkiä siihen, että helposti tarkistettavat faktatiedot olisivat sinne päin oikein, niin pästäisiin vääntämään niistä enemmän ajattelua vaativista kohdista, kuten siitä mikä on halpaa ja mikä kallista. 

Lähde: Helsinki alueittain, 2011 http://www.hel.fi/wps/portal/Tietoke...n&current=true

(ja aluejakoknoppeja tuntemattomille selityksenä: Reijola on siis Meilahti, Ruskeasuo ja puolet Pikku-Huopalahdesta)

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Pääsääntöisesti katutasossa toimiva raitioliikenne voi olla varsin nopeaa siellä, missä muukin maantasoinen liikenne on kohtuullisen nopeaa. Mutta jos halutaan joukkoliikenteelle selvää nopeusetua suhteessa muuhun liikenteeseen pitää rakentaa tunneleita tai muita eristettyjä ratoja.


Vastasin nimimerkki Kantokoskelle ensisijaisesti siihen, että mitä termit raitiovaunu ja raitiotie itsessään tarkoittavat. Tähän ei vaikuta se, miten hyvin tai huonosti nämä on Helsingissä toteutettu. Sen sijaan raitiotien määritelmällä on merkitystä sekä poliittisessa keskustelussa että suunnittelijoidne työkalupakissa.

En oikeastaan ole kauheasti erimieltä äskeisen viestisi suurista linjoista (paitsi tunneleiden välttämättömyydestä). Sen sijaan kiinnittäisin edelleen huomiota sen selvittämiseen, että minkälaatuista raitioliikennettä Helsingin kantakaupugin pääväylille voitaisiin saada pienillä fyysisen liikenneympäristön ja hieman isommilla joukkoliikenneverkon muutoksilla ja mitä näillä muutoksilla voitaisiin ylipäänsä saada aikaiseksi. Tämän selvittäminen ja jopa toteuttaminen maksaa pikkurahoja tunneleihin verrattuna.

Ennen tätä pitää kuitenkin sekä käsitteiden, että tavoitteiden olla selviä.

----------


## Kantokoski

Ns. Ratikka-alueella, kun laitetaan esim. 500m kävely raitiopysäkeiltä, kapenee 100 000 lukema entisestään. On selvää että ratikka on sekä hidas että kallis ja erittäin kapea-alainen.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Ns. Ratikka-alueella, kun laitetaan esim. 500m kävely raitiopysäkeiltä, kapenee 100 000 lukema entisestään.


Et siis edes yritä kuunnella mitä sinulle selitetään?

----------


## 339-DF

> Et siis edes yritä kuunnella mitä sinulle selitetään?


Älä välitä. Ton lätinät kannattaa vaan ignoroida.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Et siis edes yritä kuunnella mitä sinulle selitetään?


Miksi yrittäisi, kun tavoitteena on selvästikin trollaaminen eikä järkevä keskustelu...

----------


## Kantokoski

Tottakai, alueella on suurin työpaikkakeskittymä, ja niin on myös tulevaisuudessa, kun Pasila nousee keskutan ohelle tärkeäksi ja isoksi työpaikkakeskittymäksi, mutta nämä eivät muuta sitä tosiasiaa, että ratikka-alueella asuu pieni väestö, eikä sitä että ratikka on hidas ja kallis.

----------


## teme

> Pääsääntöisesti katutasossa toimiva raitioliikenne voi olla varsin nopeaa siellä, missä muukin maantasoinen liikenne on kohtuullisen nopeaa. Mutta jos halutaan joukkoliikenteelle selvää nopeusetua suhteessa muuhun liikenteeseen pitää rakentaa tunneleita tai muita eristettyjä ratoja.


Tuota kun se nopeusetu on suhteessa siihen muuhun liikenteeseen.

Ääriesimerkki: Nairobiin avattiin uusi rata jolla kestää 16,5 km matka 15 minuuttia, erinomaisen nopea 66km/h. Uutisen mukaan vertailukohtana olevalla henkilöautolla voi mennä ruuhkassa tuohon väliin _kaksi tuntia_, eli mikä tahansa joukkoliikenne joka kulkee edes 10km/h on nopeampaa.  :Smile: 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-africa-20310767

----------


## GT8N

> ...kun laitetaan esim. 500m kävely raitiopysäkeiltä, kapenee...


Jatkaessasi jankuttamista, vastaat varmaan jo aiemmassa  viestissäni  esitettyyn kysymykseen joka kuului: kuinka paljon ihmisiä asuu kohtuullisen kävelyetäisyyden päässä unelmametron asemista? Se on nimittäin ihan jotain muuta, kuin Itä-Helsingin asukasluku.

----------


## Kantokoski

En ole sitä väittänytkään, vaan kertonut ratikka-alueella asuvan n. 100 000 eli 1/6 Helsingin väestöstä, ja 500m kävelyn sisällä vielä vähemmän. Ja ratikka-alue ei ole sama kuin suurpiirit.

----------


## GT8N

> Ja ratikka-alue ei ole sama kuin suurpiirit.


 Näin en ole väittänytkään.

----------


## petteri

> Tuota kun se nopeusetu on suhteessa siihen muuhun liikenteeseen.
> 
> Ääriesimerkki: Nairobiin avattiin uusi rata jolla kestää 16,5 km matka 15 minuuttia, erinomaisen nopea 66km/h. Uutisen mukaan vertailukohtana olevalla henkilöautolla voi mennä ruuhkassa tuohon väliin _kaksi tuntia_, eli mikä tahansa joukkoliikenne joka kulkee edes 10km/h on nopeampaa. 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-africa-20310767


Tuo on oikein hyvä ääriesimerkki eristettyjen ratojen nopeusedusta katutason joukkoliikenteeseen verrattuna kun muu liikenne vilkasta. Katutasossa ratikka sen sijaan kärsisi muun liikenteen ruuhkautumisesta voimakkaasti. 

Se, että ratikka on vilkkailla alueilla hidas ja eristetty rata nopea ei ole mitenkään uusi havainto. Jo 1900-luvun luvun alussa sietämättömät ratikkaruuhkat ratkaistiin monissa Eurooppalaisissa suurkaupungeissa tunneloimalla liikenne.  Senkin jälkeen on joka puolella havaittu, että riittävän vilkkailla alueilla nopeampi liikenne vaatii eristettyjä ratoja ja tunneleita.

----------


## Kantokoski

Täytynee tarkentaa tähän, että minä jos joku kannatan raideliikennettä ja ratikkaa, ja olenkin esittänyt pääkaupunkiseudun kattavaa metroraitio-järjestelmää, joka pohjautuisi perustunneliratkaisuun läntisellä Helsinginniemellä. Kritiikkini ratikkaa kohtaan on ollut sen nykymuotoisesta toteutuksesta sekä siitä miksi monet ratikkaintoilijat sitä haluaisivat kehittää, ne kun ovat kestämättömiä.

Väitän, että kinaamanne kortteliratikka on tumiollista pääkaupunkiseudun raidekehitykselle, ja yhteistyökyvyttöminä olette junttautuneet 1900-luvun alun toteutustapaan.. Vaikka on selvää ettei kadulle ja kortteleihin voi saada nopeaa eristettyä seutuliikenteen rataa.

Teidän juntturapäisyydenne takia veronmaksajat kärsivät.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Väitän, että kinaamanne kortteliratikka on tumiollista pääkaupunkiseudun raidekehitykselle, ja yhteistyökyvyttöminä olette junttautuneet 1900-luvun alun toteutustapaan.. Vaikka on selvää ettei kadulle ja kortteleihin voi saada nopeaa eristettyä seutuliikenteen rataa.
> 
> Teidän juntturapäisyydenne takia veronmaksajat kärsivät.


No, sentään 1900-luvulle ollaan päästy. Väitän, että tunnelimetro, josta tuli hitti 1860-luvulla, ilmeisesti viktoriaanisen aikakauden teknointoilun ja maailmanpoliittisen näyttämisen tarpeen ansiosta, on tähänastisista liikennevälineistä kaikista turmiollisin, ei pelkästään raidekehitykselle, vaan kaikelle liikennekehitykselle. Muuhun ei nimittäin rahaa jää, ei Pääkaupunkiseudulla eikä muuallakaan Suomessa.

Jos jostain, niin ylimitoitetuista raidelinjoista ja niiden peltojen alla kulkeviin tunneleihin upotetuista miljardeista veronmaksajat kärsivät.

Tästä on varmaan turha enempää kinastella, kun ei nimimerkki Kantokoskella ole asiasta mitään uutta tai järkevää sanottavaakaan.

----------


## Kantokoski

Käsittämätöntä jänkkäystä täällä foorumilla, kun on päivänselvää ja kaikkien tiedossa että todellisuudessa mitään uutta seudullista kortteliratikkaa (huh) ei ole tulossa.

Seudullisen pikaraitiolinjaston ainoa mahdollisuus on tunnelointi kantakaupungissa, ja esim. Töölön metron muuttaminen kevyemmäksi eli ns. kevytmetroksi eli pikaraitiolinjastoksi. Ja siihen kätevään kokonaisuuteen saisi Laajasalot ja Viikit ja kaikki minne raiteita tarvitaan.

Mutta typerällä juntturoimisellanne saavutatte vain sen että itä-länsi suuntaista raskasmetroa tulee lisää. Sinänsä hassua, kun raskas, kankea, iso ja pitkä sekä kallis lähijuna teille kelpaisi paikkaan kuin paikkaan.

On aika yhdistää voimat. Laittaa erimielisyydet taakse. Aikaansaada uutta. Metron ja ratikan yhdistelmä! Metro-ihmiset ovat olleet avoimia tämäntyyppiselle ratkaisulle koko ajan, mutta ratikkajuntturat vain vuosi toisensa jälkeen toistaa samoja mantrojansa.

Ratikoiden nopeuttamiseksi on tehty lukuisia keinoja, mutta ratikat vain hidastuvat hidastumistaan. Kiitos lyhytnäköisyydestänne, sen seuraukset on nähty. 

On aika uudelle! On aika kevytmetrolle! Olkaamme yhteistyössä uuden, seudullisen, nopean, eristetyn, kevyen ja halvan raitiometron aikaansaamisessa!

On yhteistyön aika.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Seudullisen pikaraitiolinjaston ainoa mahdollisuus on tunnelointi kantakaupungissa, ja esim. Töölön metron muuttaminen kevyemmäksi eli ns. kevytmetroksi eli pikaraitiolinjastoksi.


Mihin tutkimukseen tämä perustuu? Onko linkkiä lähteeseen?




> On aika yhdistää voimat.


Eli ratikkaa, mutta metron hinnalla? Öö... ei kiitos!




> Ratikoiden nopeuttamiseksi on tehty lukuisia keinoja, mutta ratikat vain hidastuvat hidastumistaan.


Luettelehan niitä keinoja ja kerro, miten niitä on käytännössä toteutettu. Jos tarkoitat jotain, mitä muualla kuin Helsingissä on tehty, niin kyllä ratikat ovat niillä keinoilla yleensä vain nopeutuneet.

----------


## aki

> olenkin esittänyt pääkaupunkiseudun kattavaa metroraitio-järjestelmää, joka pohjautuisi perustunneliratkaisuun läntisellä Helsinginniemellä.
> 
> Väitän, että kinaamanne kortteliratikka on tumiollista pääkaupunkiseudun raidekehitykselle, ja yhteistyökyvyttöminä olette junttautuneet 1900-luvun alun toteutustapaan.. Vaikka on selvää ettei kadulle ja kortteleihin voi saada nopeaa eristettyä seutuliikenteen rataa.
> 
> Teidän juntturapäisyydenne takia veronmaksajat kärsivät.


Sun ideologian mukaan tunnelimetrolla pystytään palvelemaan Helsingin niemeä tehokkaammin ja halvemmalla kuin kalliilla ja hitaalla pintaratikalla! Uusia metrolinjoja -ja asemia tarvittaisiin siis melkoisesti korvaamaan poistuvaa pintaratikkaliikennettä, ainakin seuraavat asemat pitäisi rakentaa jotta tunnelimetro korvaisi edes OSITTAIN nykyistä pintaratikkaverkkoa:

Jätkäsaari
Punavuori
Ullanlinna
Kaivopuisto
Katajanokka
Kruununhaka

Tämäkään verkosto ei vielä mitenkään korvaisi nykyistä ratikkaverkostoa jolla pysäkkitiheys on huomattavasti kattavampi ja palvelee siten tunnelimetroa paremmin. Ihmettelen miksi yleensäkään pitää asettaa tunnelissa kulkeva metro ja pinnalla kulkeva ratikka toisiaan vasten? Mun mielestä metron ei pidä kilpailla ratikan kanssa eikä päinvastoin, kummatkin järjestelmät täydentävät toisiaan ja jos tahtoa löytyy niin nykyistä pintaratikkaa kehittämällä siitä saadaan hyvin toimiva ja nykyaikainen järjestelmä joka pystyy vastaamaan entistä paremmin Helsinkiläisten liikkumistarpeisiin. Itse olen samanikäinen Itämetron kanssa enkä siis  muista aikaa ennen metroa. Mun on kuitenkin vaikea kuvitella Itä-Helsinkiä ilman metroa, mutta jos Itämetro olisi aikanaan rakennettu koko matkaltaan tunneliin, kuten nyt tehdään Länsimetron kanssa, niin tuskin puhuisin myöskään Itämetron puolesta. Länsimetro (tai pikaratikka) olisi ehdottomasti pitänyt rakentaa  pintaan kuten Idässä, mutta nyt rakennetaan kalliilla tunneliin ja nykyisten bussimatkustajien Hanasaaren merimaisemat vaihtuvat tunnelinseinämään. Ei käy kateeksi Etelä-Espoolaisia :Sad: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:16 ----------




> Seudullisen pikaraitiolinjaston ainoa mahdollisuus on tunnelointi kantakaupungissa, ja esim. Töölön metron muuttaminen kevyemmäksi eli ns. kevytmetroksi eli pikaraitiolinjastoksi. Ja siihen kätevään kokonaisuuteen saisi Laajasalot ja Viikit ja kaikki minne raiteita tarvitaan.
> 
> On aika yhdistää voimat. Laittaa erimielisyydet taakse. Aikaansaada uutta. Metron ja ratikan yhdistelmä! 
> 
> On aika uudelle! On aika kevytmetrolle! Olkaamme yhteistyössä uuden, seudullisen, nopean, eristetyn, kevyen ja halvan raitiometron aikaansaamisessa!


Mitä ihmettä höpötät jostain uudesta, halvasta, tunnelissa kulkevasta kevytraitiometrosta!  Vaikka siellä tunnelissa ajettaisiin resiinalla niin se ei tee siitä tunnelista yhtään sen halvempaa joten ihan turha verhoilla näitä raskasraidehaaveiluita minkään kevytraitiometron taakse!

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> On aika yhdistää voimat. Laittaa erimielisyydet taakse. Aikaansaada uutta. Metron ja ratikan yhdistelmä! Metro-ihmiset ovat olleet avoimia tämäntyyppiselle ratkaisulle koko ajan, mutta ratikkajuntturat vain vuosi toisensa jälkeen toistaa samoja mantrojansa...
> 
> ...On aika uudelle! On aika kevytmetrolle! Olkaamme yhteistyössä uuden, seudullisen, nopean, eristetyn, kevyen ja halvan raitiometron aikaansaamisessa!
> 
> On yhteistyön aika.


Täytyy nyt oikeasti muistuttaa, että tämä on keskustelufoorumi, eikä se mitä täällä keskustellaan todellakaan vaikuta siihen, millaisia päätöksiä kunnat taikka valtio tekevät. Tietenkin jotkut päätöksiä oikeasti tekevät saattavat lueskella foorumia ja ehkä ottaa koppia jostain ideoista. Vaikka me kuinka olisimme yhteistyössä, niin ei mitään saada aikaan täällä foorumilla. Vaikuttamisen paikat löytyvät muualta. Jos foorumilla on jotain merkitystä päätöksenteossa, niin se on siinä, että täällä voi esittää kaikenlaisia uusia ideoita ja keskustelu voi tuoda uusia näkökulmia vanhoihin ideoihin. Ja nämä ehkä kulkeutuvat niille ihmisille, jotka todella tekevät päätöksiä.

Eli parhaiten homma toimii, kun kukin vain kertoo omista ajatuksistaan ja syntyy keskustelua. Keskustelu kehittää osallistujien ajattelua. Mutta täällä ei todellakaan ole mitään tarvetta "päättää" yhtään mistään. Täällä keskustellaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> En ole sitä väittänytkään, vaan kertonut ratikka-alueella asuvan n. 100 000 eli 1/6 Helsingin väestöstä, ja 500m kävelyn sisällä vielä vähemmän. Ja ratikka-alue ei ole sama kuin suurpiirit.


Kerrohan tarkka luku sekä se, millä tavoin olet sen laskenut! Onko käytössäsi mahdollisesti YKR-aineisto josta olet laskenut kaikille ratikkapysäkeille 500 metrin bufferin todellisia kävelyreittejä pitkin? Huomautan  jälleen kerran  että jos jätät vastaamatta, se tarkoittaa, että sinulla ei ole laskelmaa ja myönnät, että heittelet lukuja täysin hatusta ilman mitään todellisuuspohjaa.




> Täytynee tarkentaa tähän, että minä jos joku kannatan raideliikennettä ja ratikkaa, ja olenkin esittänyt pääkaupunkiseudun kattavaa metroraitio-järjestelmää, joka pohjautuisi perustunneliratkaisuun läntisellä Helsinginniemellä.


Kaikkein turmiollisimpia ovat ne, jotka uskovat asiaansa kivenkovaa, mutta eivät todellisuudessa ymmärrä, mistä on kysymys. Ehkä uskot todella, että raitiotien rakentaminen metron hinnalla ja haitoilla edistää joukkoliikennettä. Ei se ole minulle mikään yllätys, että sinä tai joku muukin uskoo niin. Etkä ole ainoa. Sillä niin uskottiin Saksassakin 1970-luvulla, kunnes 1980-luvulle tultaessa kantapään kautta opittiin, ettei asia olekaan niin. Viittaan tässä siis Stadbahn-konseptiin. Eli se, mitä esität, on jo kokeiltu 3040 vuotta sitten. Tiedetään, ettei asia ollut niin aluksi luultiin ja kuten sinä esität. Ja siitä otettiin opiksi. Monet foorumin kirjoittajat tietävät, tuntevat ja *ymmärtävät* tämän historian myös, ja siksi ovat kirjoituksissaan eri mieltä kuin sinä.




> Mun mielestä metron ei pidä kilpailla ratikan kanssa eikä päinvastoin, kummatkin järjestelmät täydentävät toisiaan ja jos tahtoa löytyy niin nykyistä pintaratikkaa kehittämällä siitä saadaan hyvin toimiva ja nykyaikainen järjestelmä joka pystyy vastaamaan entistä paremmin Helsinkiläisten liikkumistarpeisiin.


Juuri näin. Tunneliliikenne on pintaliikennettä täydentävä, ei korvaava ratkaisu. Minulle ei äkkiä tule mieleen kaupunkia, jossa olisi tunneljärjestelmä, eikä lainkaan pintajoukkoliikenteen palvelua. Pariisissa lienee Euroopan kaupungeista tihein tunnelijärjestelmä asemien määrällä ja tiheydellä mitattuna, mutta sielläkin on pyörinyt bussiliikenne koko sen ajan, kun ratikat olivat poissa.

Pariisin metro on siitä metka, että vaunut ovat pienempiä kuin useimmat nykyiset raitiovaunut, mutta junat ovat pidempiä. Pariisin tapaista verkkoa ei kuitenkaan missään tehtäisi enää nykyään, sillä tunneliverkoston ja -asemien rakentaminen olisi niin kallista, ettei sellaiseen kykene kukaan samanlaisella mitoituksella. Ranskalaiset ovat kyllä yrittäneet, mutta pienet VAL-metrot eivät ole missään laajentuneet verkostoksi, jossa on asemia yhtä tiheään kuin ratikalla pysäkkejä.

Antero

----------


## Jykke

> Kritiikkini ratikkaa kohtaan on ollut sen nykymuotoisesta toteutuksesta sekä siitä miksi monet ratikkaintoilijat sitä haluaisivat kehittää, ne kun ovat kestämättömiä.
> 
> Väitän, että kinaamanne kortteliratikka on tumiollista pääkaupunkiseudun raidekehitykselle, ja yhteistyökyvyttöminä olette junttautuneet 1900-luvun alun toteutustapaan..


Eiköhän tässä ole jo trollausta ollut tarpeeksi...  :Biggrin:

----------


## GT8N

Trolliin ei pitäisi tarttua, mutta tartun jälleen.




> Täytynee tarkentaa tähän, että minä jos joku kannatan raideliikennettä ja ratikkaa


 Kirjoitustesi perusteella tätä ei varmaan kukaan usko, uskotko itsekään kun joudut asiaa näin todistelemaan?




> ja olenkin esittänyt pääkaupunkiseudun kattavaa metroraitio-järjestelmää, joka pohjautuisi perustunneliratkaisuun läntisellä Helsinginniemellä.


 Kyllä, tämä ei varmasti ole jäänyt kellekään epäselväksi.




> Kritiikkini ratikkaa kohtaan on ollut sen nykymuotoisesta toteutuksesta


 Kritiikin esittämiseen kuuluu asioiden perustelu sekä konkreettiset esitykset tilanteen muuttamiseksi. Asioiden huutelu "totuuksina" vailla lähteitä sekä perustelua on jotain aivan muuta kuin kritiikin esittämistä.




> sekä siitä miksi monet ratikkaintoilijat sitä haluaisivat kehittää, ne kun ovat kestämättömiä.


 Eli "ratikkaintoilijat" ovat kestämättömiä ( :Smile: ), kun kehtaavat esittää perusteltuja ja konkreettisia parannusehdotuksia nykyisen toimimattoman liikenteen saattamiseksi normaalin raitiovaunukaupungin tasolle.




> Väitän, että kinaamanne kortteliratikka on tumiollista pääkaupunkiseudun raidekehitykselle


Niin, kuka kinaa ja mistä. Mitähän "tumiollista" raitioliikenteestä on pääkaupunkiseudun raidekehitykselle? Sekö, että oikein toteutettu nykyaikainen raitioliikenne paremminpalvelevana ja kustannustehokkaampana veisi viimesenkin pohjan nykyisinkin vertailua kestämättömiltä ihanilta tunnelihankkeilta?




> yhteistyökyvyttöminä olette junttautuneet 1900-luvun alun toteutustapaan..


Kuka on yhteistyökyvytön ja kuka ei. Kirjoituksistasi päätellen olet itse jäänyt täysin menneisyyden Stadtbahn-ajan ajatusmailmaan, joka on nykynäkökulmasta katsottuna epäonnistunutta sekä vältettävää liikenne- ja kaupunkisuunnittelua. 




> Vaikka on selvää ettei kadulle ja kortteleihin voi saada nopeaa eristettyä seutuliikenteen rataa.


Olen jo muutaman kerren sanonut tästäkin asiasta. 

Yrität selvästi hämärtää asiaa käyttämällä ympäripyöreitä termejä kuten "seutuliikenteen rata". Seutuliikenteen rata on esimerkiksi Vantaankosken rata. Ja sellaisen kaltaista täysin eristettyä rautatietasoista rataa ei kukaan ole missään vaiheessa ehdottanutkaan korttelikapunkiin.

Nykyaikaisesti toteutettu huomattavasti nopeampi ja parempi raitiotieliikenne on totutettavissa verrattain helposti, kyse on vain halusta. Esimerkkejä on Eurooppa pullollaan. 




> Teidän juntturapäisyydenne takia veronmaksajat kärsivät.


Verrattain mielenkiintoista "päättelyä". Veronmaksajat kärsivät pikemminkin päättäjien ja suunnittelijoiden asiantuntemattomuudesta epäammattitaitoisuudesta. Voin antaa hyvän arvoitusesimerkkkihankkeen: 10 kijaiminen sana, joka alkaa l:llä ja päättyy o:hon. Vihje: vaikuttaa varsinkin Etelä-Espoon joukoliikenteen palvelutasoon.




> Käsittämätöntä jänkkäystä täällä foorumilla


 Sanos muuta. Onneksi et varmasti ole syyllistynyt siihen kertaakaan.




> kun on päivänselvää ja kaikkien tiedossa että todellisuudessa mitään uutta seudullista kortteliratikkaa (huh) ei ole tulossa.


 Mitään "kortteliratikaa" ei varmasti ollakaan rakentamassa mihinkään. Kun seudullisia linjoja joskus tulee, suunnitellaan ne täysin joillain muilla normeilla, kuin kantakaupungin 1940-luvun tasolle jumahtanut raitioliikenne. 




> Seudullisen pikaraitiolinjaston ainoa mahdollisuus on tunnelointi kantakaupungissa


Ei ole. Kuten on perustellusti esitetty lukuisia kertoja useissa eri viestiketjuissa.




> kevytmetroksi eli pikaraitiolinjastoksi.


 Kannattaa pitää kirkkaana mielessä, että "kevytmetro" ja pikaraitiotie eivät ole automaattisesti synonyymejä.




> Ja siihen kätevään kokonaisuuteen saisi Laajasalot ja Viikit ja kaikki minne raiteita tarvitaan.


 Kyllä, samaan syssyyn rakentaisi myös raitiotien Tukholmasta Joensuun kautta Kilpisjärvelle. Kustannuksillahan ei ollut väliä eikä joukkoliikenteen kokonaisuudella, vai mitä?




> Mutta typerällä juntturoimisellanne saavutatte vain sen että itä-länsi suuntaista raskasmetroa tulee lisää.


Tämän "saavutuksen" ovat siunanneet kyllä täysin muut, kuin jlf:n keskustelijat. Ja ihan oma aiheensa onkin, kuinka metrohanketta on valehtelulla ja tiedon pimityksellä edistetty muutamien tahojen intressien saavuttamiseksi.




> Sinänsä hassua, kun raskas, kankea, iso ja pitkä sekä kallis lähijuna teille kelpaisi paikkaan kuin paikkaan.


Hyvä heitto, kerrot varmaan missä ja kuka tällaista huumoria viljelee?





> Metron ja ratikan yhdistelmä!


 On Stadtbahn, joka ei edusta nykyaikaista liikennesuunnittelua eikä luo toivottua kaupunkirakennetta.




> Metro-ihmiset ovat olleet avoimia tämäntyyppiselle ratkaisulle koko ajan, mutta ratikkajuntturat vain vuosi toisensa jälkeen toistaa samoja mantrojansa.


*Huutonaurua* 

Metromiehet tosiasiassa pelkäävät nykyaikaisia raitioteitä kuin ruttoa, koska metrohankkeet päättyisivät kuin seinään, jos pääkaupunkiseudun liikennesuunnittelussa ryhdyttäisiin toteuttamaan raskasraiteiden ja bussiliikenteen väliinjäävää laajaa ja monipuolista "kiellettyä" vaihtoehtoa.

Ja mitä tulee metromiehien avoimuuteen, kannattaa muistaa Östersundomin haavemetron kähmintä. Halvempi ja parempaa kaupunkirakennetta tuottava raitiovaunuvaihtoehto salattiin, jotta metropäätös ehdittiin tehdä pelkän metroselvityksen perustteella.

Ja mitä mantrojen hokemiseen tulee, niin niihin ei raitioliikenteen suunnittelussa ja toteuttamisessa tarvitse tukeutua, kun asiat voi perustella ja todentaa rehellisesti laskelmilla ja esimerkeillä. Vastaavaan ei metromiehet pysty, kuten viimeksi vaikka MOT-ohjelmasta jokainen saattoi todeta.




> Ratikoiden nopeuttamiseksi on tehty lukuisia keinoja, mutta ratikat vain hidastuvat hidastumistaan.


Ei nyt kannata sentään valehdella. Linjan 8 lähes kaksi vuotta sitten tehdystä kehittämissuunnitelmasta ei ole toteutettu vielä yhtään mitään. Tämä vain esimerkkinä, jonka olet varmasti tiedostanut.



> Kiitos lyhytnäköisyydestänne, sen seuraukset on nähty.


Aiemmin sanoit:



> On aika yhdistää voimat. Laittaa erimielisyydet taakse.


 Hei vekkuli, hauska heitto. (Tosin ei paljon naurattanut.) Ei varmaan kannata jankata muiden "lyhytnäköisyydestä", sillä kohta nauravat jo naurismaan aidanseipäätkin.



> Olkaamme yhteistyössä uuden, seudullisen, nopean, eristetyn, kevyen ja halvan raitiometron aikaansaamisessa!


Ei valitettavasti taida paljon hengenheimolaisia löytyä ideoimaan huonostipalvelevaa miljoonahanketta.

----------


## ultrix

Suosittelen Kantokoskea perehtymään tähän sivuun: http://kaupunkiliikenne.net/olomuodot.html

----------

